# OFFICAL - Skinny Ecto to Shredded Sick transformation log U MAD BRAH ?



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

This is my Log,

stats

6ft 3

180lbs

19 years old

15% bf

My first cycle will start 14 days on the 28th january 2013. 8 weeks test prop cycle.

Here is my Nutrition plan, workout plan, my gear and before photo.

( most of you will think who is this ******, troll troll, please do not post if you want to create an arguement or say negative comments , i will not reply, this log is for insperation,motivation for others and my own safety if i need to ask any important questions.)

Mods please remove any comments which may cause an arguement i will not give them the satisfaction by not replying.

I WILL POST PICTURES WEEK BY WEEK AND STATS I WILL UPDATE EVERY DAY BRAHS.

HATERS GUNNA HATE.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you ever trained before? Serious question


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ill sub and help, if you never use the word brah again


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Here is my Nutrition plan, workout plan, my gear and before photo.


Be good to actualy see your nutrition and workout plan lol!

best of luck, will be watching! how come you decided on test p ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I am on my iPhone ATM , I will post nutrition and training plan maybe tonight

Or tomorrow.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

nothing like some prop before workout to get those shredded shoulders that girls love to see

subbed..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Was actually interested until you I read those last 4 words!


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

thats a before pic of zyzz hash


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with your goals mate...

But please stop speaking like you are on bb.com


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

stop using the word brah mate please lol


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> This is my Log,
> 
> stats
> 
> ...


I'm getting de ja vu.

Haven't we been through this already earlier in the week.

Isn't your goal to be called XYZ, become a doughnut punching chutney farmer and look like this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Proteen Paul said:


> I'm getting de ja vu.
> 
> Haven't we been through this already earlier in the week.
> 
> ...


He wants to look like Fatima Whitbread ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

how much mg per week? how often you going to jab?

do you know what PCT is BRAHHHHHH :death:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> I'm getting de ja vu.
> 
> Haven't we been through this already earlier in the week.
> 
> ...


Deja vu indeed!

I can see where this is headed....:no:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

This thread will end badly brah, best just go back to bb.com


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> He wants to look like Fatima Whitbread ?


YES


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> View attachment 107492
> 
> 
> Have you ever trained before? Serious question


I am not hating but would like to know the answer to that one.Are you beginning weight training fro first time and using AAS? :confused1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This will be a fail of epic proportions ...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

It's my log suggest you all read my first post

I will not reply to people who are haters

And looking for an argument you mad brahs?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I've just remembered...OP started another thread which wasn't very well received at all. It was called: My Gear has arrived pics inside critique real or fake ????

Didn't endear himself then...can't see this one turning out much different.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> It's my log suggest you all read my first post
> 
> I will not reply to people who are haters
> 
> And looking for an argument you mad *brahs*?


I think you should log off and think about what you have said. The 'B-word' is totally inappropriate.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

In for epic IVE GOT GYNO AND NOBALLZ on page 23.

Good luck..


----------



## nu774ll (Feb 23, 2009)

The closest this chump is going to come to a Brah is the one he'll need for his bitch tits!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I think you should log off and think about what you have said. The 'B-word' is totally inappropriate.


....And using the word **nt in the tiltle too - even if spelt incorrectly.

Dr. M Let me confirm that this is the young fella who ended up arguing with Ausbilt and T.Tom...or was it PSCarb.

Either way, he's beyond help.

Save yourself and run for the hills........


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

It's my own personal log for me and others

In the future for when I'm looked at as having a more aesthetic

Body than zues from the gods from mount Olympus.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I really think using the word brahs continually should be a bannable offence.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't believe I've gotta go work and gonna miss this. Subbed anyway just incase it's still going tomorrow.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't believe I'm reading this instead of having sex.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Still hasnt replied about the important things:

1. Have you ever actually trained?

2. If so, what are you doing when in the gym?

3. What is your diet?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Sikkunt is a new generation and its

Slowly taking over 1 by 1


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> It's my own personal log for me and others
> 
> In the future for when I'm looked at as having a more aesthetic
> 
> Body than zues from the gods from mount Olympus.


Are all of them 180lbs of mass in your ****ing head mate?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Still hasnt replied about the important things:
> 
> 1. Have you ever actually trained?
> 
> ...


If you actually read my posts

I have said I will post nutrition and training programme tonight

Or tomorrow I'm currently on my iPhone.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> If you actually read my posts
> 
> I have said I will post nutrition and training programme tonight
> 
> Or tomorrow I'm currently on my iPhone.


didnt reply to ma post either

do you know what PCT is?

how much mg you doing a week and how often are you going to jab

the aboves to help as well u fckuing moron!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

@Milky please message me personally if you think Im causing trouble,

I'm not this thread is important to me and will help me alot to tracks

Progress ,this will turn in to a 100 page+ thread

Please do not lock or stop this thread

At any point,

I have not nor I will provoke others into an argument.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> If you actually read my posts
> 
> I have said I will post nutrition and training programme tonight
> 
> Or tomorrow I'm currently on my iPhone.


Read all your posts, from all your threads. Your an arrogant little pencil neck who doesn't accept help off anyone and argues with anyone that tells you something you don't want to hear.

People are more than willing to help anyone, even if they do use stupid bb.com terminology, but you need to take a look at the way you portray yourself here.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> If you actually read my posts
> 
> I have said I will post nutrition and training programme tonight
> 
> Or tomorrow I'm currently on my iPhone.


Ok, so how about letting us know your training history, how your planning on running your cycle, and as @Rq355 said, what you have planned for PCT.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> It's my own personal log for me and others
> 
> In the future for when I'm looked at as having a more aesthetic
> 
> Body than zues from the gods from mount Olympus.


bro, if any possible dont even mention any greek gods right now ... u are a zippo style zyzz fan and right now u got as much muscle and training in u as a ethiopian refugee from down town mogidishu...good luck with this log... :lol:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> It's my own personal log for me and others
> 
> In the future for when I'm looked at as having a more aesthetic
> 
> Body than zues from the gods from mount Olympus.


I'm confused.

Now you want to look like a bloke with a beard.



...and mount your Olympus.....Where? On a tripod?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Read all your posts, from all your threads. Your an arrogant little pencil neck who doesn't accept help off anyone and argues with anyone that tells you something you don't want to hear.


I've also just done exactly this and I concurr.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

My cycle

Test prop 100mg eod for 8 weeks

Adex 0.5 eod

Pct

Clomid 100 100 50 50

Nolva 40 40 20 20

Already got the gear and pct just waiting for syringe order and needles etc


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> ....And using the word **nt in the tiltle too - even if spelt incorrectly.
> 
> Dr. M Let me confirm that this is the young fella who ended up arguing with Ausbilt and T.Tom...or was it PSCarb.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think that it's the very same one Paul.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> My cycle
> 
> Test prop 100mg eod for 8 weeks
> 
> ...


If the syringes dont arrive u can crack the vials and pour the prop oil over yr salad...results will be the same...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Either a good troll or a genuine retard.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

obv troll


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh **** me "troll" "troll" that's it ! No more replays from me ill only post updates not replys.

So go and find another thread and come back in 10 weeks.

Again milky do not stop this thread it's designed for my progress.

Brahs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Either a good troll or a genuine retard.


made me laugh out loud seriously :laugh: But anyway lets say captain retard is a genuine person now let him do this and in the end , he will find out that he`s cycle was sh!t and what a true retard he really was . So in about 8 weeks time we will be given a big FAT APOLOGY from this individual


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Oh **** me "troll" "troll" that's it ! No more replays from me ill only post updates not replys.
> 
> So go and find another thread and come back in 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Best of luck brah, can't wait to be mirin your new aesthetics, we're all gonna be jelly.

Oh and bit of advice, when you get the needles make sure you don't go in one side of your body and out the other and squirt the gear on the floor :thumbup1: wouldn't want to waste any.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> This is my Log,
> 
> stats
> 
> ...


ASPIRES TO LOOK LIKE ZYZZ BRAHHH

DOES CYCLE AND ENDS UP FROM SKINNY TO ZYZZ BELOW


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

In for the gains.

Brah.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Last reply, gear will not kill you ,

Or Arnold and ronnie would be dead many years ago with the

Amount they were on.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha yer, those two sure didnt know what they were doing did they brah?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Last reply, gear will not kill you ,
> 
> Or Arnold and ronnie would be dead many years ago with the
> 
> Amount they were on.


Woah Woah Woah, roll back there a minute. Are you trying to sully the reputation of Arnold and Ronald by accusing them of using steroids?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bit of advice...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shreddedmate:3822049 said:


> Oh **** me "troll" "troll" that's it ! No more replays from me ill only post updates not replys.
> 
> So go and find another thread and come back in 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Tell you what either start using some manners or l ban you.

DO NOT come onto this board telling me what to do.

Is that clear ?


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

oooooo s**ts goin dowwn now lol


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> Tell you what either start using some manners or l ban you.
> 
> DO NOT come onto this board telling me what to do.
> 
> Is that clear ?


I am sorry genuinely it was a quick spur of the moment reply on an iPhone,

Please may you not stop this thread it is genuinely for my own purposes and progress many thanks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> I am sorry genuinely it was a quick spur of the moment reply on an iPhone,
> 
> Please may you not stop this thread it is genuinely for my own purposes and progress many thanks.


Ok will do, l let it go first time but not second.

Right guys just let him crack on now, he knows where we all stand.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jeeeez, cant people just not post if they dont like a thread, i know people hate brah and skinny kids jumping on gear, but why not just wait a bit and see how he gets on.

he made a reasonable first post (apart from the caps, and brahs) and ever single post after has just been a dig.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

@shreddedmate I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're not a troll and genuinely do just lack all social skills.

Feel free to take this advice or not, but if you are genuine and do want advice from people who have knowledge on the things you say you want to do, I would suggest you ask for your account to be deleted...then open a new account, be polite, listen to the advice people give you, post a different starting pic to keep you from getting slated, and NEVER EVER use the word 'brah' again.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

So serious question, how come you have picked test prop?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> I am sorry genuinely it was a quick spur of the moment reply on an iPhone,
> 
> Please may you not stop *this thread it is genuinely for my own purposes and progress many thanks*.


Then keep a diary and some photos in your bedside cabinet.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

subbed, :lol:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> So serious question, how come you have picked test prop?


Only gear I need to create a god is

Test prop , tren a , t3 , clen.

Fuark shredded brah.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol you go tren?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Only gear I need to create a god is
> 
> Test prop , tren a , t3 , clen.
> 
> Fuark shredded brah.


Edit:

Only gear I need to create a cvnt is

Test prop , tren a , t3 , clen.

Fuark, where is my brah?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Only gear I need to create a god is
> 
> Test prop , tren a , t3 , clen.
> 
> Fuark shredded brah.


You are a troll this is bollox end of.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

regular photos of this, its going to be epic!! 

OP, I am not and will never be 'your brah'


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if you wanted to use the site for genuine reasons you would stop typing like a bellend. Troll.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't wait to start , going to pin glute first.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

kingdale said:


> if you wanted to use the site for genuine reasons you would stop typing like a bellend. Troll.


Be your own person brah don't be a sheep use literature you want to use bro.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Be your own person brah don't be a sheep use literature you want to use bro.


oh the irony


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

This is genius


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Be your own person brah don't be a sheep use literature you want to use bro.


Massive heh! Troll :thumbdown:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Option A:

From looking at the pics in your first post I'm guessing you're less than 20 years old. Your gear doesn't expire till 09/2015 so the best thing you can do is shelve it, get in the beginners section and learn from some of the more experienced members on here and come back to it when you're benching 100Kg's

Option B:

Ignore the people that have been there and done it, come back on here in 6 weeks complaining about puffy nipples and feeling depressed.

Subscribed for impending train wreck.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Or only option

Watch and mire it's a log also I have said I'm 19 in my first post please don't become a detective any time soon brah.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

welshman said:


> Option A:
> 
> From looking at the pics in your first post I'm guessing you're less than 20 years old. Your gear doesn't expire till 09/2015 so the best thing you can do is shelve it, get in the beginners section and learn from some of the more experienced members on here and come back to it when you're benching 100Kg's
> 
> ...





shreddedmate said:


> Or only option
> 
> Watch and mire it's a log also I have said I'm 19 in my first post please don't become a detective any time soon brah.


I think Welshman is genuinely trying to help you.....

So what if he missed you age in the first post..... *Don't be rude*.

This "sport" is not a race, its a journey. Start off slow and set small goals (little steps) because when you achieve them it'll be satisfying and we'll all pat you on the back. ....errm well maybe.

Setting huge goals like yours, which i think will take you around 5 years or more is a little optimistic. I picked up my first dumbbells at 14 years old....over 20 years ago.... i didn't start off by saying i wanted to be 18 stone.

My first goal was to bench 50kg and get my arms to 15". That took a year.

You WILL reach your goals if you stick with it. But it will take time, and lots of hard work. Listen and learn - every top sportsman has done this.

I would suggest to you a slight change of game plan. >

Instead of going for the ripped look straight away you need to build a good solid base of muscle, otherwise ripped + small build = physique like Mo Farrah. And i know you don't want that.

Go for bulk Eat lots train 3 or 4 times a week, eat some more, sleep, and try not to burn off calories when you don't need to.

Don't run if you can walk. Don't walk if you can drive. Do drive if you can sit. Don't sit if you can sleep. Then eat some more (but not lying down! lol)

Stick with this for a year or two use AAS if you must, but don't worry about a little bit of water retention. Long esters are better as they're needed less often = less hassle = less risk of having a problem.

Add a stone or two to your frame.

THEN AND ONLY THEN SHOULD YOU THINK ABOUT CUTTING UP.

Think about it logically. If i give you a little twig you cannot carve a totem pole. But if i give you a f'kin great big trunk then you can carve out a beautiful sculpture.

....But then what the f**k do i know?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> I think Welshman is genuinely trying to help you.....
> 
> So what if he missed you age in the first post..... *Don't be rude*.
> 
> ...


What a genuinely nice post. Took your time out to write that. It's a shame this bloke won't listen to it.

Nice one mate - reps


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbed. Keep this updated with progress pics/stats.

Hope the journal gets going as i'm intetested to see how this works out against your goals.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

shreddedmate said:


> Can't wait to start , going to pin glute first.


I've heard most inject straight into the bollock.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Jddjkss


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Subbed. Keep this updated with progress pics/stats.
> 
> Hope the journal gets going as i'm intetested to see how this works out against your goals.
> 
> Good luck.


Sup brah yes this will be updated every day.

First pin 28th jan.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

OK. You're almost understanding me....



shreddedmate said:


> 1) Mint post thank you for your time and effort
> 
> Srs.
> 
> ...


1) Thank you..... You'll find a little bit of manners will get you a long way on here. There's a *huge* amount of knowledge and experience for you to tap into. Use it to your advantage. Don't antagonize people.... If you don't agree with them, that's fine.

2) No. Not lean mass. Just MASS. Eat everything and anything you can, because judging by photos you have posted you are a classic ectomorph= Very fast metabolism. It won't matter if you put on a little fat. it'll soon come off.....but that's another project.

3) Do it for yourself, for the sport for someone else if you want to. Just be a little more humble when you doing so.

4) NO. These kinda comments won't win any admirers or a fan base. People will just go cold on you when you force feed them with "look at me".

It makes you sound a little desperate to win peoples approval.

They will admire you for your achievements by the way in which you reach those goals - Not because you tell them to.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

My nutrition plan is designed to make sure I eat 1000 calories over maintenance


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Jddjkss


Who exactly do you think YOU will inspire :lol:


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I've heard most inject straight into the bollock.


ahha do u remember that thread about what someone overheard some chaps in the gym saying?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Captain-splooge said:


> ahha do u remember that thread about what someone overheard some chaps in the gym saying?


Ha I don't mate. I am very intrigued into reading it though


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

In for epic thread.. I'm famous now... lol

subbed


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Ha I don't mate. I am very intrigued into reading it though


somebody overheard two teenagers talking about how they could only manage to get about half a ml of test injected into each testicle.

they were injecting into their balls!!!

wouldn't put it past the op to be honest...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can everyone just leave the guy alone ffs, I genuinely want to see the end result after 10 weeks, don't put him off! :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and in for thread of the year


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I ignore scare tactics , gear is safe way to hyped up


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Captain-splooge said:


> somebody overheard two teenagers talking about how they could only manage to get about half a ml of test injected into each testicle.
> 
> they were injecting into their balls!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> I ignore scare tactics , gear is safe way to hyped up


That is pretty much correct. BUT, if you think gyno or shutdown are over-hyped you're wrong. If you catch gyno early and know how to treat it you might reverse it, but sometimes once you got it, surgery is only option.

So yea, be careful with that, won't look aesthetic with tits!


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> That is pretty much correct. BUT, if you think gyno or shutdown are over-hyped you're wrong. If you catch gyno early and know how to treat it you might reverse it, but sometimes once you got it, surgery is only option.
> 
> So yea, be careful with that, won't look aesthetic with tits!


He can later go, look in the mirror and jerk off on his own tits.. fuuuuuuuuk,...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

hazard_mkd said:


> He can later go, look in the mirror and jerk off on his own tits.. fuuuuuuuuk,...


No, you mean..... fuarrrrkkkkkkk :lol:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> That is pretty much correct. BUT, if you think gyno or shutdown are over-hyped you're wrong. If you catch gyno early and know how to treat it you might reverse it, but sometimes once you got it, surgery is only option.
> 
> So yea, be careful with that, won't look aesthetic with tits!


In before you don't know what your doing

Surely adex eod prevents it also shut downs clomid and nolva 4 week pct will get you back to normal 99%


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> clomid and nolva 4 week pct will get you back to normal 99%


 :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> In before you don't know what your doing
> 
> Surely adex eod prevents it also shut downs clomid and nolva 4 week pct will get you back to normal 99%


Ah, all I saw in OP was that you were using test prop. I'll give you a tip now, whatever you eat now, double it, the gains will be great for a first cycle. You won't stay 100% lean but you won't get fat either, and lean bulking at your size (or my size) is pretty pointless. Much more productive to bulk then cut when you have the muscle mass.

And be careful of tren a, the sides can be bad. I can't take tren because I don't sleep at all on it. And yes, I took it because it was Zyzz's favourite compound and learnt it isn't the god drug some make out


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Ah, all I saw in OP was that you were using test prop. I'll give you a tip now, whatever you eat now, double it, the gains will be great for a first cycle. You won't stay 100% lean but you won't get fat either, and lean bulking at your size (or my size) is pretty pointless. Much more productive to bulk then cut when you have the muscle mass.
> 
> And be careful of tren a, the sides can be bad. I can't take tren because I don't sleep at all on it. And yes, I took it because it was Zyzz's favourite compound and learnt it isn't the god drug some make out


Got a feeling were going to get on we'll brah we are the sikkunt generation

Not doing tren yet just test prop is 1000 cals over enough also on gear do you put on less fat ?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> In before you don't know what your doing
> 
> Surely adex eod prevents it also shut downs clomid and nolva 4 week pct will get you back to normal 99%


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Got a feeling were going to get on we'll brah we are the sikkunt generation
> 
> Not doing tren yet just test prop is 1000 cals over enough also on gear do you put on less fat ?


Just realise that coming across as you have been doing is doing you no favours. I personally aim to have the Zyzz physique when he was around 95kgs, and occasionally watch some of his vids for motivation, but the people on here know more than most anywhere else in the world. If you listen to them, you could indeed become whatever you want. Honestly, if you don't, you won't. Simple.

I personally don't think 1000 cals over is enough. For me, someone also naturally slim who finds it hard to gain weight (including bodyfat luckily) I go around 2000 over. Difficult at first but once you stick to it for a week or two, your appetite catches up.

As far as I'm aware, being on gear does not make you put less fat on as such, but more of the resources you're putting in will be used for muscle recovery and growth due to the increased protein synthesis. Aim for 1.5g protein per lb bodyweight and you should have a rough starting area to aim for.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I don't post on here much anymore but genuinely felt sorry for you.

Good luck with your sick gains from your miracle drug brah!

Nob.



shreddedmate said:


> Or only option
> 
> Watch and mire it's a log also I have said I'm 19 in my first post please don't become a detective any time soon brah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Captain-splooge said:


> somebody overheard two teenagers talking about how they could only manage to get about half a ml of test injected into each testicle.
> 
> they were injecting into their balls!!!
> 
> wouldn't put it past the op to be honest...


Hahaha thats class


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Hahaha thats class


mmm i remember someone mentioning this think there was a whole thread about it. Fairly old but its their somewhere, balls turned blue and all sorts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> mmm i remember someone mentioning this think there was a whole thread about it. Fairly old but its their somewhere, balls turned blue and all sorts.


Things like this make me wonder what sort of human is bred in this country? Must of been some bloke having a joke with them and they took it seriously aha


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

OP, I am interested in seeing your full routine, diet and do you train in a gym or at home?

What are your current lifts?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

like someone else said to OP, i am also a huge zyzz fan believe hes inspired so many to improve themselves, but all the "arrogance" etc you see in his online character was just an act which he earned the right to act that way from what he achieved!

also mate u gotta know if u train natural and gain a base u will have earned more and will help u psychologically, its a lot harder than u think, learn what hard work in gym and diet is before touching dat prop n ace! pretty sure az didnt take steroids when he was where u currently are

no hate just love  either way looking forward to seeing your results bro


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Sup Brahs got an update , Nutrition and Training programme.

training plan may be tweaked also nutrition plan over the next few days.

o nutrition plan.pdf

o training plan.pdf


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm genuinely interested, have you followed a routine before, or will you be making your first trip to the gym once you've started pinning? I only ask, as that's quite an ambitious routine to follow. IMO!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

always been very interested been researching since 13 years old, i had a bench press and free weights in my bedroom for christmas, i know all of the exercises and how to use correct technique i have been going to the gym on and off for about 3 years, but as you all know if your diet isnt spot on then you will get minimal gains, hence my current pysique.

im ready now , money plays a massive part it is alot of money to live this lifestyle every week ! , i have the money know aswell , also a car so i can get to the supermarkets as and when i want.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> always been very interested been researching since 13 years old, i had a bench press and free weights in my bedroom for christmas, i know all of the exercises and how to use correct technique i have been going to the gym on and off for about 3 years, but as you all know if your diet isnt spot on then you will get minimal gains, hence my current pysique.
> 
> im ready now , money plays a massive part it is alot of money to live this lifestyle every week ! , i have the money know aswell , also a car so i can get to the supermarkets as and when i want.


You've been going to the gym for 3 years? Really?!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> always been very interested been researching since 13 years old, i had a bench press and free weights in my bedroom for christmas, i know all of the exercises and how to use correct technique i have been going to the gym on and off for about 3 years, but as you all know if your diet isnt spot on then you will get minimal gains, hence my current pysique.
> 
> im ready now , money plays a massive part it is alot of money to live this lifestyle every week ! , i have the money know aswell , also a car so i can get to the supermarkets as and when i want.


Good stuff mate. You sound psyched up anyway.

What's you current squat, deadlift and bench?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

i wouldnt count it as 3 years of training no way, its been on and off with mates with poor diet eating what i want when i want, but i have learned a lot and at least now that im ready to start properly i dont have to learn all of the exercises what they do etc and how to do them.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

i went to the gym for a few weeks 5 days a week before xmas,

bench - 60kg

squat - 80 kg

dead - 80kg

all 4 sets for 8 - 10 reps.

on my cycle my aim is to get over the 100kg mark on all 3 lifts.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> i went to the gym for a few weeks 5 days a week before xmas,
> 
> bench - 60kg
> 
> ...


Squat and dead are certainly achievable.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> i went to the gym for a few weeks 5 days a week before xmas,
> 
> bench - 60kg
> 
> ...


got any vids?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

someone cant read , think you missed tuesday leg day also i didnt come here to be liked i dont give a **** haters gunna hate brah.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Btw. Your macros add up about 100 short of your total cals shown.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Btw. Your macros add up about 100 short of your total cals shown.


You could say he's one sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

update on nutrition log, taking out mutant mass and making my own 1000 calorie mass gainer

400 ml whole milk

whey protein

2 tble spoons peanut butter

100g oats

total 1000 calories , p - 68g / c 94g / f 36g

also im going to be eating 1000 calories over maintence.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

the nutrition plan needs editing , will correct it shortly, also what do you think of the training plan also i made the traning plan myself so it wont be perfect.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> the nutrition plan needs editing , will correct it shortly, also what do you think of the training plan also i made the traning plan myself so it wont be perfect.


I know nothing about gear, so that may change things. But it looks like a LOT!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

It does look like a lot but i understand if you wanna look as good as zyyz then you need to put the hard work in. 

You should add in an extra leg session on the saturday or get some extra squats in elsewhere. Go hardcore!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

haters gonna hate

im a hater

im gonna hate

if zyzz wasn't already dead I'd personally travel to oz and slap him in the face for inspiring this generation of "sikunts"

you sir are a mug, one day you're gonna be in your thirties, then your forties..... etc.... when you, as a more mature and developed individual (hopefully), look back on this time, will you be proud, or will you think "cringe, what a tw4t"..... probably the latter

zyzz had an alright phyique..... but nothing special, there are tens of people on this forum alone with comparable and better physiques and I'm not even including the real bodybuilders like paul, tom, IB etc

just incase my post is up for deletion I will try and add something constructive

erm...... go you, yeah brah..... sikkunt..... man love! yeah brah.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What is a "sikunt" anyway?

Could somebody please translate for me? :blink:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Do You Even

????


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> What is a "sikunt" anyway?
> 
> Could somebody please translate for me? :blink:


i just looked it up and apparently the official meaning is.... " a member of cockaholics anonymous"


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> *Be your own person* brah don't be a sheep use literature you want to use bro.





shreddedmate said:


> someone cant read , think you missed tuesday leg day also i didnt come here to be liked i dont give a **** haters gunna hate brah.


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease listen to your own advice mate.

Being your own person is a good thing, I agree with you there. So if you are genuine and are keeping this log to track your progress etc, stop with the fanboy speak, and just talk like a human instead of a Zyzz bum licker.

You say don't be a sheep...then stop copying fanboys. People will (possibly) warm to you a bit more and be more inclined to take you seriously.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Why is it that people think "If I go on a body building website I need to call everyone bro or brah"?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

More entertaining troll than cujo/dino atleast...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Why is it that people think "If I go on a body building website I need to call everyone bro or brah"?


Dunno blud! Aaaight!!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

SERIOUSSSSS BRRAAAAHHHHHH?!?!?!?!?!?!? YOU LOOOOOKING SOOOOOO FCUKIN AESTHETICCCCCCC!!?!?

]


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Subbed on this thread for ****s and giggles :laugh:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Word brah...don't listen to the haterz brah this is gonna be a totally rad journal brah just go and dominate it brah. I believe you will get some gnarly gainzzzzz so make it happen brah.

Also on Fridays make sure to get a killer party pump so them biatches know what's going down you get me brah!? They will be totally 'miring brah.

Sikunt 4 life.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Where everyone else says 'mate' you say brah so why is your name shreddedmate and not shreddedbrah :laugh:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I think that normal people in Australia would think those who spoke like this are complete tools,it makes it ten times worse to be British and attempting to emulate the people who are considered w$nkers in their own country!Just crack on with your journal and speak normal.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont understand one thing on this forum and never have. Neg me if you want for my opinion BUT. - just because certain members dont like zyzz, why does that mean nobody is even allowed to mention his name on here without getting mugged off by everyone.

seems a bit unfair tbh


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Where everyone else says 'mate' you say brah so why is your name shreddedmate and not shreddedbrah :laugh:


Haha good spot mate! Or should I say brah? :confused1:



GeorgeUK-M said:


> I dont understand one thing on this forum and never have. Neg me if you want for my opinion BUT. - just because certain members dont like zyzz, why does that mean nobody is even allowed to mention his name on here without getting mugged off by everyone.
> 
> seems a bit unfair tbh


Negged! Haha just kidding...no negs :wink:

I may be wrong about other people on here, but from my point of view, I have no issue if people like Zyzz, or aspire to build a physique like his or even wear their hair like his (i.e. terribly).

What does grind my gears is when people say 'be original' and 'do whatever the fcuk you wanna do' or whatever, whilst simultaneously copying someone. It makes zero sense to my brain.

A lot of people appreciate what Arnie acheived for example, but they don't go around speaking in a thick Austrian accent (or at least I hope they don't). But they do work hard in the gym to aspire to a great physique, without actually imitating him.

So where Zyzz is concerned, no need to imitate him...fine appreciate his aesthetics or whatever, but be yourself whilst you do it


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha good spot mate! Or should I say brah? :confused1:
> 
> Negged! Haha just kidding...no negs :wink:
> 
> ...


This.

It's been done so many times it's just past being funny or original now.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree DR. but the second you mention his name everyone starts crying about how much of a knob he was.

even if you dont say 'brah' etc.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha good spot mate! Or should I say brah? :confused1:
> 
> Negged! Haha just kidding...no negs :wink:
> 
> ...


i do, get to the chauppar... :gun_bandana:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

makes me laugh how ppl think he is dead lol

job well done

:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha good spot mate! Or should I say brah? :confused1:
> 
> Negged! Haha just kidding...no negs :wink:
> 
> ...


Agree on this.I admire Flex Lewis' physique.....but I don't try to talk like a Welshman and wear a back to front baseball cap.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> i do, get to the chauppar... :gun_bandana:


This actually made me laugh out loud and now I'm getting funny looks! :blush:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> makes me laugh how ppl think he is dead lol
> 
> job well done
> 
> :thumb:


Of course he is dead..


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Firstly zyzz didn't invent the words

U mirin or brah the misc did.

Secondly u guys stop bumming Zyzz and critique my plans if you want to be useful

Lastly sup brah.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Firstly zyzz didn't invent the words
> 
> U mirin or brah the misc did.
> 
> ...


]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I agree DR. but the second you mention his name everyone starts crying about how much of a knob he was.
> 
> even if you dont say 'brah' etc.


no problem with people aspiring to his physique, kid was in decent nick, i wouldnt say amazing, but better then average, but this lads came on with the wrong attitude from start to finish, hes been offered help if he just stops talking like a knob and talks in proper english so we can understand, well gladly help him build a physique like zyzz, just stop talking like a knob and acting arrogant


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

zack amin said:


> no problem with people aspiring to his physique, kid was in decent nick, i wouldnt say amazing, but better then average, but this lads came on with the wrong attitude from start to finish, hes been offered help if he just stops talking like a knob and talks in proper english so we can understand, well gladly help him build a physique like zyzz, just stop talking like a knob and acting arrogant


Didn't even read u mad brah ?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

zack amin said:


> no problem with people aspiring to his physique, kid was in decent nick, i wouldnt say amazing, but better then average, but this lads came on with the wrong attitude from start to finish, hes been offered help if he just stops talking like a knob and talks in proper english so we can understand, well gladly help him build a physique like zyzz, just stop talking like a knob and acting arrogant


agree with that.

i'm not talking about this bloke, im talking about anyone.

Ive been negged before for just mentioning Zyzz.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

why??

I'm zeez bruh.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Didn't even read u mad brah ?


not really bro, i think your funny



GeorgeUK-M said:


> agree with that.
> 
> i'm not talking about this bloke, im talking about anyone.
> 
> Ive been negged before for just mentioning Zyzz.


yeh some people do hate his name being mentioned, because there was a period where zyzzeessss were bombarding boards talking like knobs, as you can imagine patients becomes very small


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

When are we getting some lifting on this log bra?

Time to get big bra!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

gud luk brah.

ope dis sykul goze sik fo u!

Did that sound okay?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Come on guys, we should go easy.

For this cycle the OP is gonna need some support bras

:laugh:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> gud luk brah.
> 
> ope dis sykul goze sik fo u!
> 
> Did that sound okay?


you done it so perfectly that i thought you were zyzz for a minute!!!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

What do think of my workout plan ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> What do think of my workout plan ?


i think it looks ok, when are you training next


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> What do think of my workout plan ?


i think it looks ok, when are you training next


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Monday 28th jan


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Monday 28th jan


Why the long wait?


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

so you are not training yet???

You are going to start training the day you do your first pin??? :confused1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Monday 28th jan


oh are you injured


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Injured my wrist ****ing over zyzz


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

mark_star said:


> oh are you injured


Maybe, he keeps mentioning he a sick ****? :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Injured my wrist ****ing over zyzz


Most honest post you've made yet


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> ]


Funniest thing you've ever posted :lol:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Going to be sick when all the people on here call me troll and then in 8 weeks I'm going to be shredded


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Going to be sick when all the people on here call me troll and then in 8 weeks I'm going to be shredded


In 8 weeks you'll of been training for 6 weeks if you aren't starting until the 28th.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Going to be sick when all the people on here call me troll and then in 8 weeks I'm going to be shredded


You're not a troll OP. I'd go as far as to say your 'journal' is precious and an inspiration to all members on here.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Going to be sick when all the people on here call me troll and then in 8 weeks I'm going to be shredded


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> Going to be sick when all the people on here call me troll and then in 8 weeks I'm going to be shredded


Looking at your pic in the first post, you have to have size to 'shred' you can't shred what you don't have. Steroids are great but still no magic bullet. You can only do one thing at a time, cut or bulk even assisted. 8 weeks is such a little amount of time to grow too. You don't take steroids and automatically start to lift miracles in the gym the next hour. It still takes time for your body to adapt. Look around at other logs mate, you'll see people in better shape look nowhere near zyzz who isn't even a big guy..


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

how many lbs muscle do i need to add to get to this physique roughly ??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> how many lbs muscle do i need to add to get to this physique roughly ??


A lot more than you currently have


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> how many lbs muscle do i need to add to get to this physique roughly ??


1 or 2. 3 at a push.

If that's a serious question...you're going to have to work hard for a couple of years to get anywhere close. But something tells me it's not a serious question.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> A lot more than you currently have


Ah Breda! Welcome to the thread of the century.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

About 40lbs of muscle and lose about 10lbs of fat.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> 1 or 2. 3 at a push.
> 
> If that's a serious question...you're going to have to work hard for a couple of years to get anywhere close. But something tells me it's not a serious question.


lol zyzz achived that physique in a year from a skinny twig he first pinned at 170lbs.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah Breda! Welcome to the thread of the century.


i don't know how i've missed this so far seems thoroughly entertaining

Thank you for the warm welcome sir


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

whats with all the p!ss taking "funny wanna be" replies?!??!

the guys asking something seriously and if you cant answer his question then keep away from his thread.

neg me or whatever i couldnt care less but i am actually fed up with funny wanna be comments ffs...

OP, you need at least 1-2 stone of proper muscle mass to be able to shred it and create that zyzz look... i hope this helps mate..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> how many lbs muscle do i need to add to get to this physique roughly ??


About 30-40 lbs of lean muscle mate. Easily achievable in your first cycle! Suck it to all the haters bra! you sickkunt!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope your batch of prop is infested with rat p!ss and you come crawling back looking for help and your ''brahs'' at bb.com reject you TOUCHE


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> About 40lbs of muscle and lose about 10lbs of fat.


40lbs of muscle , would you say first cycle eating 1000 cals above maintence for 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod, 20lbs muscle achievable ?

i have read it is possible first cycle


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> lol zyzz achived that physique in a year from a skinny twig he first pinned at 170lbs.


Zyzz is now dead... Are you sure you want to do what he did to achieve a similar physique in the same time frame

OP why is it always non trainers who want to start training and their 1st cycle at the same timne who bum zyzz so hard? serious question


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> whats with all the p!ss taking "funny wanna be" replies?!??!
> 
> the guys asking something seriously and if you cant answer his question then keep away from his thread.
> 
> ...


 :crying:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> 40lbs of muscle , would you say first cycle eating 1000 cals above maintence for 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod, 20lbs muscle achievable ?
> 
> i have read it is possible first cycle


Easily

Evertone gains 40lbs of muscle on their 1st cycle. if you don't you're doing something wrong


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> 40lbs of muscle , would you say first cycle eating 1000 cals above maintence for 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod, 20lbs muscle achievable ?
> 
> i have read it is possible first cycle


mate you have 6 months left till summer... take your time and relax and only concentrate on your training instead of asking silly questions... you ask questions like this and thats why everyone here thinks you're a [email protected]!!!

just put your head down, train hard, eat well and clean, do your AAS, and in six months time you would be where you want to be hopefully..


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if he really wanted it he would be training already not waiting the Jan 28th


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> 40lbs of muscle , would you say first cycle eating 1000 cals above maintence for 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod, 20lbs muscle achievable ?
> 
> i have read it is possible first cycle


At 6ft 3 and 180lbs I dont think 20lbs of muscle gain is at all possible in 8 weeks no.

Dont want to put you down but you clearly dont have enough knowledge of diet and training to gain 20lb on your first cycle. I think 10lbs of solid muscle mass is a better goal tbh.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> :crying:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> At 6ft 3 and 180lbs I dont think 20lbs of muscle gain is at all possible in 8 weeks no.
> 
> Dont want to put you down but you clearly dont have enough knowledge of diet and training to gain 20lb on your first cycle. I think 10lbs of solid muscle mass is a better goal tbh.


I think that starting training should be his first goal!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I think that starting training should be his first goal!


Thought he claimed to have been training for 3 years? :confused1:

I havent read it all so might have missed some.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Thought he claimed to have been training for 3 years? :confused1:
> 
> I havent read it all so might have missed some.


I assume you missed his pic in his op


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

read the post about 3 years bro you will soon find out that i do not count it as it was on and off a mess around social with mates, with poor diet.

also to the guy who said i dont have any knowledge on diet, how about you critique my plan and give your opinion or some advice on it maybe if you want to be helpful.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> At 6ft 3 and 180lbs I dont think 20lbs of muscle gain is at all possible in 8 weeks no.
> 
> Dont want to put you down but you clearly dont have enough knowledge of diet and training to gain 20lb on your first cycle. I think 10lbs of solid muscle mass is a better goal tbh.


you always gain the most lean mass on first cycle so i have read , will 15 lbs muscle make a big difference to my physique ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

People may gain 20lbs of mass ( muscle,fat and water) but they wont gain 20lbs of muscle, especially not on an 8 week cycle. I dont even know why i bother trying to give you a serious reply.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> you always gain the most lean mass on first cycle so i have read , will 15 lbs muscle make a big difference to my physique ?


Any amount of muscle would make difference to your physique


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Evening all!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> you always gain the most lean mass on first cycle so i have read , will 15 lbs muscle make a big difference to my physique ?


No if you gain 15lbs of muscle you will look exactly the same,wtf do you think?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

kingdale said:


> People may gain 20lbs of mass ( muscle,fat and water) but they wont gain 20lbs of muscle, especially not on an 8 week cycle. I dont even know why i bother trying to give you a serious reply.


srs question how big a difference would 15lbs muscle look on my current body, will people notice with a tight fitting t shirt ?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> , will people notice with a tight fitting t shirt ?


tight fitting is tight fitting, on a bean stick, or on a bear.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> you always gain the most lean mass on first cycle so i have read , will 15 lbs muscle make a big difference to my physique ?


Of course it will. 15lbs of muscle is 15lbs of muscle. It wont look as impressive as on a short fella, as 15lbs goes further due to smaller size of muscles etc, but 15lbs is 15lbs.

You dont always gain the most on a first cycle, thats boll0cks. You might if diet and training is perfect, but as it often isnt, people usually gain more on their second or third once they book their ideas up and realise steroids arent magic.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> srs question how big a difference would 15lbs muscle look on my current body, will people notice with a tight fitting t shirt ?


....Or just buy a tighter t-shirt.

Much quicker.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> srs question how big a difference would 15lbs muscle look on my current body, will people notice with a tight fitting t shirt ?


Ask @dinogoesrawr he was bursting shirts and all sorts.Be prepared to buy a whole new wardrobe after 8 weeks on test prop,you will probably need doors widened in your house too,will your mum be ok with that?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" HA havnt read one good bit of advice since i have joined !.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lol at people taking the **** out of 8 week test prop cycles , its short and sweet lean hard gains, firstly it kickstarts straight away unlike test e and yeah fine go on a 12 week test e cycle it may be 4 weeks longer but it takes 4 weeks to even start to kick in plus you gain a load of water its crap.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Ask @dinogoesrawr he was bursting shirts and all sorts.Be prepared to buy a whole new wardrobe after 8 weeks on test prop,you will probably need doors widened in your house too,will your mum be ok with that?


its not funny when you try to hard. you come accross as insecure looking for likes to boost your confidence.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" HA havnt read one good bit of advice since i have joined !.


Ask a stupid question expect a stupid answer


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" HA havnt read one good bit of advice since i have joined !.


It's because you don't have the first idea about steroids,training or diet yet you already have your gear and are insisting on using it despite asking stupid questions like 'will i look good in a tight t-shirt if i gain 15lbs of muscle'.You are the kind of person who fvcks up and gets steroids a bad name.Hence why you get sarcastic replies.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" HA haven't read one good bit of advice since i have joined !.


That's not fair, i tried to give you a piece of sound advice a couple of pages back. Although you thanked me for it, it would appear that you haven't taken it on board.

The old saying ids true : "If you ask a stupid question, you'll get a stupid answer."

I also know that Ausbilt et el tried to advise you.....

....remember that?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> its not funny when you try to hard. you come accross as insecure looking for likes to boost your confidence.


Yes mate that's exactly what I do,I am desparate for people I don't know to like my posts across the internet so I can tell my mum when she brings me my supper.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you ever used a rowing machine by any chance?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> lol at people taking the **** out of 8 week test prop cycles , its short and sweet lean hard gains, firstly it kickstarts straight away unlike test e and yeah fine go on a 12 week test e cycle it may be 4 weeks longer but it takes 4 weeks to even start to kick in plus you gain a load of water its crap.


Not true. Prop kicks in fast, so you have to be on the ball, diet and training nailed from day one. No time for mistakes, and you have to put 100% in. although this is just my opinion.

Longer esters you have until it kicks in to make sure everything is in place, and that you are doing it right, that your diet is nailed and calories are enough. Water retention on test e is the same as prop, they are both test, they both aromatise and both can leave you gaining water, mostly due to estrogen if I remember rightly, but also diet.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> lol at people taking the **** out of 8 week test prop cycles , its short and sweet lean hard gains, firstly it kickstarts straight away unlike test e and yeah fine go on a 12 week test e cycle it may be 4 weeks longer but it takes 4 weeks to even start to kick in plus you gain a load of water its crap.


Test is test you will gain water from prop also diet dependant obviously.

Really and truly you shouldn't touch any gear anyway but why cut it at 8 weeks if still gaining and why not throw some dbol in for the 1st 4 weeks and run some watery test e


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" HA *havnt read one good bit of advice since i have joined *!.


that aint fair bud... many ppl here gave you advice that wont come by free of charge but you started by alienating people so now they think you dont listen and whats the point..

anyway, if they dont tell you what you want to hear then ignore it and read some stickies and articles and blogs mate..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> srs question how big a difference would 15lbs muscle look on my current body, will people notice with a tight fitting t shirt ?


Of course


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

I can't believe you all have the guts to get on shreddeds bad side. Your all guna b fcuked in 8 week when he turns into the incredible hulk plus the roid rage kicking in


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

How many weeks minimum untill I can start my 2nd cycle I finish the first cycle including pct on the 14th

April ?

Second cycle I'm shredding for summer !

Test prop 100mg eod tren a 75mg eod for 8 weeks. Whilst on keto diet goal bodyfat 7-8%


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you obviously have everything nailed, why come off?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

No wait bruh just blast and cruise.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Arnold did and he's still alive


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

This photo = dominance and aura.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

People have been shot in the head and stil alive. I ain't about to try it though


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

u say u aint read one good bit of advice mine was spot on for u, do not take steroids you have zero mass gaining your 1st bit of mass via a cycle will ruin your mind set and respect for hard work and gains! the best advice anyone can give u is to avoid this cycle and build some sort of base and learn how to gain weight u cud end up doing this cycle and not gaining very much weight and just getting strong. i know u wont listen to any good advice and just take it as people hating 

if only you had a time machine to see how your body looks in 3-5 years, taking gear with no mass/base vs building that base learning how to train hard and eat so u gain weight

when i started i was in the same ship as u skinny as **** i also took gear to soon but i had a goal set in my head to not even think about it untill i had hit 14stone and my arms were over 15"

taken me 4years now and i think after my next cut i will be happy with physique (goal same as u also, aesthetics/sikunt/whatever)

and bro stop thinking about your 2nd cycle allready! u still gotta pin this **** eod as a 1st time pinner id be most worried about this


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> This photo = dominance and aura.


What happened to being your own person... not a sheep? :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ask a genuine question all 4 replys sarcastic ****ty comments. so stop saying "you dont listen" or "your arragont were giving you advice" *HA havnt read one good bit of advice since i have joined* !.


This is an excellent point and it's brilliant you've noticed this.

Do you know what would be a fantastic idea? If you drafted up the ultimate document on bodybuilding...that way you can then email the site admin and mods, forward them the correct information on working out, diet and steroid use, and get them to remove all of the Stickies that are on the site and have been accumulated over the years through member's knowledge and experience, and are clearly incorrect as they are not good advice.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

I have just read through the whole post and I got to be honest WillOdling has f**king cracked me up. I done the same mistake when I joined this site. except for the whole "brah" thing I don't know why anyone would come up with that word #AnnoyingAsFcuk! Anyway ive been off training for around a year now. aint half let myself go! don't ask why but I did, ive only now started back training. il make a journal of my progress. im not touching nothing for atleast 4-8 months. I know its still erly but need to get a good bit of training before starting any type of AAS, Standard! To be fairly honest I think il actually gain much more than you by the time I start the AAS than you would ever gain by training and AAS altogether. il start my journal some time next week as im kind of busy with a whole lot of things. but il be subbed to this looking at your progress. good luck fella! your guna need it.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't wait to pin doesn't phase me at all.

7 weeks off cycle including 4 week pct enough

Time to recover ?

Second cycle in an ideal world I want to start 6th may ( 8 week cycle ) finish 1st July. (Shredded for summer)

Then stay natty and lean bulk for the rest of the year untill 2014.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

ciggy said:


> People have been shot in the head and stil alive. I ain't about to try it though


Well....let's not be hasty now..... :whistling:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

You do there's not one study on this

Your body doesn't say ok

1. ) training under your belt ..check

2. ) diet under your belt ... Check

... Ok your ready for steroids it's bull why would you want the body of your dreams at 30 ?? Why not in your prime off

Your life 19-25 ? Go out get biches and

Be mired by every girl.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> This is an excellent point and it's brilliant you've noticed this.
> 
> Do you know what would be a fantastic idea? If you drafted up the ultimate document on bodybuilding...that way you can then email the site admin and mods, forward them the correct information on working out, diet and steroid use, and get them to remove all of the Stickies that are on the site and have been accumulated over the years through member's knowledge and experience, and are clearly incorrect as they are not good advice.


The only sticky this site needs is Zyzz

Bodybuilding bible


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Can't wait to pin doesn't phase me at all.
> 
> 7 weeks off cycle including 4 week pct enough
> 
> ...


respond to the rest of my advice wanna hear your thoughts


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> You do there's not one study on this
> 
> Your body doesn't say ok
> 
> ...


You just said you've only trained on and off?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Definite troll.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Definite troll.


You caught me , I went and spent 200 bar on gear to post on a steroid forum to "troll" also spent my own time planning a nutrition and training plan. All makes perfect sense must be a troll

Lol seriously brah. Come back in 10 weeks then call me a troll.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Srs question without hcg will my balls go back to normal size after pct ?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> The only sticky this site needs is Zyzz
> 
> Bodybuilding bible


A "Bodybuilder".

Don't BB's train for maximum mass?

(Power lifters train with a few specific lifts to compete at Clean/snatch)

(Strong men train for strength in non-conventional lifts)

Weight trainers use weights to pose.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> You caught me , I went and spent 200 bar on gear to post on a steroid forum to "troll" also spent my own time planning a nutrition and training plan. All makes perfect sense must be a troll
> 
> Lol seriously brah. Come back in 10 weeks then call me a troll.


If your not a troll, why join a forum for advice, then dismiss all advice?

Anyone can download a pic and claim they bought gear.

You're a troll, in every sense of the word.

I'll come back in 10 weeks and will call you a skinny gyno-troll.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Srs question without hcg will my balls go back to normal size after pct ?


There's a sticky on this. It's good advice.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

To all those who are worried about how you look after 1-2 years of lifting

Shut up. 90% of people will not have a mind blowing physique after 1 or 2 years of lifting. This is the bottom line. The guys you look up to and wish you looked like have been lifting for years, decades even. You expect to look similar to them within a year or two, quit living in a delusion. There is only a handful of people who have the genetics and muscle density to have an amazing physique after such a short time.

It took me over 4 long hard mistake ridden years to build my physique, tons of food, hundreds of hours in the gym & all different types of supps and i'm no way near content with how i look.

Even after Ronnie Coleman's 8th Mr Olympia win. He was asked in an interview if he was happy with his physique at present. And he said "There is always room for improvement."

The curse of building your body is that after a couple years, you will notice that there is always room to better how your body looks. Wether it's to be dryer, leaner, bigger, more proportionate, thicker, improving certain muscle groups to have good symmetry etc.

You will not be huge overnight. Quit thinking about the douchebags who say you could have gotten bigger in that time frame and say you should be bigger by now. They know nothing. You have decades left of lifting to fix mistakes.

The biggest tip I can give to any lifter young or old is time + consistency. This is the single most important aspect of lifting. I don't give a **** how hard you train, how much you eat, how much synthetics you're on, you will never amount to **** if you don't keep trudging and moving forward regardless of how you feel, and what other people say about your progress. I have seen guys with so much potential just up and quit. The reason i still train every week is because of the progress i make and new goals i reach. And the reason i accomplished these goals is because I kept going no matter what people said.

I'm definitely not the biggest guy around, nor do i want to be. My aim is to build an aesthetic physique. Focusing on proportions, symmetry, breaking plateau's and reaching new milestones.

Everyone is different. As long as you have determination and keep consistent with training and nutrition, there will be progress that follows suit.

I hope this helps.

Reps also go out to Pinkton who had the structure for the info above.

- Supaturk

quote from supaturk one of az's best mates maybe u will listen more now? 

wasting a cycle u are bro wasting it so badly think logically.. u dont even know how to grow yet learn this 1st! if u cant take anything on board from all this u are either a troll or just full on retard and thats not hating thats the straight up truth


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> You caught me , I went and spent 200 bar on gear to post on a steroid forum to "troll" also spent my own time planning a nutrition and training plan. All makes perfect sense must be a troll
> 
> Lol seriously brah. Come back in 10 weeks then call me a troll.


You do know that aas isn't a miracle drug and your not going to have a perfect body off of your 1st course???


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Zyzz two year transformation VT

YouTube:






He started off more skinny than me !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Zyzz showed his face. If youre gonna get famous you have to show the world your face for this transformation bra!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Any comments on the vid ??


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

any comments on all the great advice u have been given? avoiding you thoughts about it is just proof your a troll


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Any comments on the vid ??


Yeh he needs to stop pouting like a ****ing girl


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Trolls is to get attention idk leave the thread then.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Cycle dates

28th jan - 25th march

Pct ends 22nd April

Time off = 3 weeks ( 7 including pct)

Second cycle ( test prop 100mg eod and tren a 75mg eod whilst on keto diet)

6th may - 30th June.

Pct ends 28th July.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

All you need to do is go and put that vial away in your cupboard and go do a year at least of clean training. Remember its 30% training, 30% rest, 40% diet and 110% dedication, then after the year has passed and your cut and lean come back and use your p's and q's slightly more cos these guys are trying to help you.... and upto now your being a douche... just my thoughts.....


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

well good luck mate, well done for reading and taking in all the advice, really hope it works out good for u however i think your chances of having a good cycle and gaining what u want are very small

33% chance of getting results you want

33% chance of looking the same, but getting a little stronger

30% chance of looking the same, but getting a little stronger and having gyno

4% chance u cant stand pinning EOD because of really bad PIPs

again not hating i really hope u do well, will follow and see progress (promise we can have gyno pics if it comes? <3 )


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Cycle dates
> 
> 28th jan - 25th march
> 
> ...


If your only coming off for 3 weeks there's no point coming off at all


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

So many scare tactics lol.

Tren a 75mg eod what possible sides

From that amount ?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

whats your name? I'll check for you in the newspaper over the next couple of months


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> quote from supaturk one of az's best mates maybe u will listen more now?


Sorry bud, supaturk just copied and pasted it from bb.com forums and claimed it for himself. Not the first time he's been caught out frauding either..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

botchla said:


> Sorry bud, supaturk just copied and pasted it from bb.com forums and claimed it for himself. Not the first time he's been caught out frauding either..


heh anyway quote is good and stands true here


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

test prop 100mg eod + tren a 75mg eod 8 weeks with keto diet.

is it possible for example before cycle if i weighed 195lbs 15% bf, then do above for 8 weeks on a -500 calorie below maintence could i then after 8 weeks weigh 195lbs 8%bf ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just read through all 18 pages, all the best with your journal, hopefully you get something out of it :thumb:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Why not start the cycle already?

I would eat more than 1k above maintenance. Your maintenance will change anyway. At least it did for me. All the extra protein = higher TEF, increased heart rate and body temperature, higher training volume, weight increase etc.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Why not start the cycle already?
> 
> I would eat more than 1k above maintenance. Your maintenance will change anyway. At least it did for me. All the extra protein = higher TEF, increased heart rate and body temperature, higher training volume, weight increase etc.


This is good advice ! This will help me this kind

of info thanks !

1500 calories over ? Or maybe even 2000 over ? I have calculated 300g protein a day in mmy nutrition plan surely more protein more muscle as its the building blocks ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> This is good advice ! This will help me this kind
> 
> of info thanks !
> 
> 1500 calories over ? Or maybe even 2000 over ? I have calculated 300g protein a day in mmy nutrition plan surely more protein more muscle as its the building blocks ?


you are expecting steroids to contain magical powers

first of all at least train for a month and try and stick to your diet and see how you get on as well as get some lifting experience

secondly youll get pip from prop and may not be able to move certain muscles a got pip on quads once and wasnt able to walk straight and couldnt work for the best part of 2 weeks! couldnt train either! take that into mind

the diet is fine btw a dont eat as much protein but gain good!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

It's cut with grapeseed oil 50/50 pip Shoudnt be that bad ?

That's what scares me I work in a supermarket ! 5 days a week ATM so if I cant walk what excuse can I have to my parent !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> It's cut with grapeseed oil 50/50 pip Shoudnt be that bad ?
> 
> That's what scares me I work in a supermarket ! 5 days a week ATM so if I cant walk what excuse can I have to my parent !


Resisting urge to say "bummed by rest of zyzz fanclub"


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

100mg/ml should be no PIP unless your body doesn't agree with the raw that was used or the carrier/BB/BA


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Zyzz is a ****** but good luck and just listen to others..if you do you will get to near enough where you want to be

Ps if you want to be yourself and not a sheep then please stop talking about the eye liner wearing wierdo zyzz


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Is bacon in wholemeal bread ok to increase my

Calorie intake ? Keeping it as clean as possible


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> It's cut with grapeseed oil 50/50 pip Shoudnt be that bad ?
> 
> That's what scares me I work in a supermarket ! 5 days a week ATM so if I cant walk what excuse can I have to my parent !


injection technique can cause pip not just gear itself

good luck your going to do it regardless of what people and say and a look forward to the results pretty sure youll provide us with some good comedy over the next 10 weeks!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Is bacon in wholemeal bread ok to increase my
> 
> Calorie intake ? Keeping it as clean as possible


yes fine.

when on cycle youll get away with a few fatty foods you wont put much fat on as long as the rest of diets clean


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

So how many calories over to get max muscle gains without too gaining to much fat ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Also what's the max amount of cals per day can I get from homemade mass

Gainer shakes ?

Oats

Milk

Protein powder

Peaunut butter


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Also what's the max amount of cals per day can I get from homemade mass
> 
> Gainer shakes ?
> 
> ...


There's no hard and fast rule on maximum amounts you can get from these sources, but if you can vary your sources of macros then that's a good thing.

As for you mentioning eating 2000kcal over maintenance, you can try this, but if you haven't been eating big already and aren't eating over maintenance at the moment, it'll be tough to make this jump, so just increase it gradually. This is one reason why people are suggesting getting diet and exercise nailed before using aas.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> There's no hard and fast rule on maximum amounts you can get from these sources, but if you can vary your sources of macros then that's a good thing.
> 
> As for you mentioning eating 2000kcal over maintenance, you can try this, but if you haven't been eating big already and aren't eating over maintenance at the moment, it'll be tough to make this jump, so just increase it gradually. This is one reason why people are suggesting getting diet and exercise nailed before using aas.


I'm amazed your still offering this guy advice, he doesn't pay attention and its a 99.9% dead cert the Op is a troll, or possibly the biggest bellend known to man. :wacko:

OP have you even read the diet and nutrition section? My guess is no. I suggest you take a couple of hours reading the information that is already there BRAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks dr manhattan I know you don't like me , but I appreciate that info.

What confuses me is without aas

People say 500 cal over anymore

Too much fat gain

Why on aas is it acceptable to eat 1500 cals over without too much fat gain ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> I'm amazed your still offering this guy advice, he doesn't pay attention and its a 99.9% dead cert the Op is a troll, or possibly the biggest bellend known to man. :wacko:
> 
> OP have you even read the diet and nutrition section? My guess is no. I suggest you take a couple of hours reading the information that is already there BRAAAAAAHHHH!


Haha what can I say, I'm a glutton for punishment.



shreddedmate said:


> Thanks dr manhattan I know you don't like me , but I appreciate that info.
> 
> What confuses me is without aas
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome. It's not that I do or don't like you. In reality, I don't know you. But this post was nice and polite and did make me smile. It's the dismissiveness of advice from guys who have years of experience (and I don't mean me...I've never run a cycle, but I've read the stickies and I listen to the other members on here).

As for the extra calories on AAS, when you're on them, your body is more efficient at processing and synthesising protein, so can better use it to build and repair muscle.

Whilst if you weren't on AAS but ate 500kcal over maintenance, you would gain fat, you would also build muscle provided you were training. Eventually, you'd build enough muscle that what was once 500kcal too many would be just the right amount to maintain the new muscle you've built. Even further down the line, you might start to lose some of the fat you'd gained through what was initially excess calories.

As @K1NGCA1N said, this information is available in the stickies in the various sections. If you haven't done so, spending a few hours reading them would benefit you.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

just wasted at least an hour of my life reading this joke of a journal, you come across as an arrogant ****er.

asking questions before you've even had answers to the last questions you've asked, or answered questions that would then benefit you.

come back when you've got a ****ing clue!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

^lol u mad brah ?

.... I really want to not add any mass gainers and eat normal food instead except

For whey post workout and casein shake

Before bed.

2 wholemeal baps with 4 rashers bacon = around 600 calories

Need some more ideas on how to boost calories also how many grams

Of fat is ok 100g ? Or can it be higher ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just read all 19 pages.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I got 5 pages in and I've given up. I don't even know what 'brah' means but I know I'm never using the word. Best of luck. Genuinely hope you don't regret you're ill-informed attempt at steroids.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> ^lol u mad brah ?
> 
> .... I really want to not add any mass gainers and eat normal food instead except
> 
> ...


Cottage cheese is good before bed. High in protein and easy to eat if you don't mind the taste.

Olive Oil and Peanut Butter = easy sources of healthy fats.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Is sunflower oil ok ? Also 4700 calorie diet how many grams of that can be fat ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

read 11 pages then it started to get borring, anything good happen?

good luck with ur goals OP


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Is sunflower oil ok ? Also 4700 calorie diet how many grams of that can be fat ??


use extra virgin olive oil do 40% carb, 30% protein, 30% fat diet

now 180lbs start at 3000 and up during cycle

if you eat 1000 or 5000 over maintenance you will build the same amount of muscle

read peoples logs in this section and you will find the answer to most of your questions


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> read 11 pages then it started to get borring, anything good happen?
> 
> good luck with ur goals OP


No, not really it's just the same all the way through. It's the same guy as "ecto2aesthetics"


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> use extra virgin olive oil do 40% carb, 30% protein, 30% fat diet
> 
> now 180lbs start at 3000 and up during cycle
> 
> ...


Is this true? So if I eat 1000 over maintenance then I will get the same amount of muscle gain as eating 5000 over maintenance? Are you saying the extra 4000 calories will be stored as fat?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this thread really still going??


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> Is this thread really still going??


Yes, stand by for some sick results, when he eventually starts training, in two weeks


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

haha!! you missed out the word "brah"!!


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a request for the mods, please could you update the automatic expletive Control to include the word Brah, braah and sickunt braaah. These are only words(if they even are words) that a complete tool would use as per every thread this particular nugget has createdmg:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> whats with all the p!ss taking "funny wanna be" replies?!??!
> 
> the guys asking something seriously and if you cant answer his question then keep away from his thread.
> 
> ...


here here!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just read all 19 pages.


And you loved every page too didn't you L Man 

How's your cycle going mate? You must only have a week or two left now huh? Must catch up on your journal!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

This journal is brilliant!

It's 20 pages long and he hasn't even started training.

By the time its finished i'm going to need more RAM.

:surrender:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

400 likes 20 pages , still 14 days untill I even pick up a weight and start cycle u mad bro ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Is this thread really still going??


Well yeah it's a log.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

T5dean said:


> Is this true? So if I eat 1000 over maintenance then I will get the same amount of muscle gain as eating 5000 over maintenance? Are you saying the extra 4000 calories will be stored as fat?


Got any facts to back this up ? So 1000 calories is perfect

Then ? Say if I was 2000 cals over then will the extra

1000 calories just get put on as fat

?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Got any facts to back this up ? So 1000 calories is perfect
> 
> Then ? Say if I was 2000 cals over then will the extra
> 
> ...


Some will, some will be sh1t out. Body can only make so much use of what you give it, otherwise we'd all be huge after one cycle!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Well yeah it's a log.


Not a training log as you don't train.....


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Has my training plan in the thread.

I train 28th jan


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

So 1000 cals over maintence is good to go ???


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> And you loved every page too didn't you L Man
> 
> How's your cycle going mate? You must only have a week or two left now huh? Must catch up on your journal!


Not bad mate  just over 2 weeks left. I don't want it to end though, lol.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Not bad mate  just over 2 weeks left. I don't want it to end though, lol.


How many lbs of muscle have you put on all far on your cycle bro ?


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> How many lbs of muscle have you put on all far on your cycle bro ?


It's spelt brah!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

4200 calories does sound ok ?

300 G protein

400g carbs

150g fat


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As a "skinny ecto" are you building up to them calories now ?

What kind of macros u taking in at the moment?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Big update coming up later - nutrition plan 4200 calories and It

Hasn't got any mass gainers in !

Also any tips on how to get big traps like brah.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Big update coming up later - nutrition plan 4200 calories and It
> 
> Hasn't got any mass gainers in !
> 
> Also any tips on how to get big traps like brah.


this is one:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

He's a maggot compared to zyzz.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Chest

Back

Legs

Bicep + tricep

Shoulders

What about delts , lats and traps ?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

shredded mate brah you seem to do a lot of thinking and planning with regards to training but no actual training

why the 28th Jan?

dont know if its like chinese new year and thats the start of the zyzz calendar?

fuark that why not just crack on ?

the route to aestheticz starts with but a single step!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Not planning is planning to fail.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


is this a joke??????

you still dont know which days you have to train your delts , lats and traps and you gonna start using AAS?

how about shoulders and back days ffs?

hey listen, you gonna kill yourself before you even get famous like zyzz... OMFG

AND YOU CALL Jay Cutler a maggot compared to zyzz?!?!??! fvck meeeeee...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


haha priceless, oh yeah and what about quads?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

OP: i swear to God if the mods on this site give me your IP address I will find your address and will either contact your parents and tell them what you are doing and warn them...

I aint even joking... you are going to kill yourself before you even hit 20 ffs....


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> OP: i swear to God if the mods on this site give me your IP address I will find your address and will either contact your parents and tell them what you are doing and warn them...
> 
> I aint even joking... you are going to kill yourself before you even hit 20 ffs....


such a knob


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. I reckon some one will beat the **** out of him before then if he continues to talk in that weird way. I can't believe we are all still entertaining him with answers to his moronic questions. I hope on the 28th he comes clean and is actually winding us all up.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> such a knob


fvck off mate... i'm not being a knob and I feel for this kid... i want him to achieve his goal(s)... I even had a go at others for taking a p!ss out of him on this forum but every day I find out that he(the OP) doesn't know anything about bodybuilding/AAS use/sups/food.......

He will kill himself in a few months time and again another excuse for the papers and the media to bash the fook out of AAS users and the sport!!!

I have nothing against him using AAS but if he is going to do it then he needs to either listen or i will grass him up to his parents.. simple as... :cool2:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

He has been told countless times. He has been given advice from experienced people on this forum but he continues to to ignore all of it and plough on regardless.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

so if not planning is planning to fail?

what does that make not training?

you are trolling me so bad but I'm going to roll with it it's good fun.... the persona of jumped up halfwit skinny little **** is great though you've really nailed it


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lol u mad ? im gunna be shredded brah.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> so if not planning is planning to fail?
> 
> what does that make not training?
> 
> *you are trolling me so bad but I'm going to roll with it it's good fun*.... the persona of jumped up halfwit skinny little **** is great though you've really nailed it


Hooked me as well lol


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> fvck off mate... i'm not being a knob and I feel for this kid... i want him to achieve his goal(s)... I even had a go at others for taking a p!ss out of him on this forum but every day I find out that he(the OP) doesn't know anything about bodybuilding/AAS use/sups/food.......
> 
> He will kill himself in a few months time and again another excuse for the papers and the media to bash the fook out of AAS users and the sport!!!
> 
> I have nothing against him using AAS but if he is going to do it then he needs to either listen or i will grass him up to his parents.. simple as... :cool2:


you have to be the most boring person ive seen on this forum..

go away...havent you got some missed calls to attend to?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

This is what makes my transformation. Skinny **** teen, whos hated, gets called troll, then posts a pic in 10 weeks of shredded sik **** teen god.

if i die at least i will be shredded and join zyzz and zues in mount olympus. U MAD ?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> you have to be the most boring person ive seen on this forum..
> 
> go away...havent you got some missed calls to attend to?


p!ss off u ignorant [email protected] get a life... I aint here to entertain you or be funny to make you lough you pr!ck...

learn some manors or die...

and yes i do have some missed calls................. from your sister...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> This is what makes my transformation. Skinny **** teen, whos hated, gets called troll, then posts a pic in 10 weeks of shredded sik **** teen god.
> 
> if i die at least i will be shredded and join *zyzz and zues in mount olympus*. U MAD ?


Zyzz would have liked it in Ancient Greece to be fair as they were well into bumming and **** shenanigans.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a vision, me walking in to the outdoor swimming complex in july, top off getting starred at by peoples girlfriends.

im going to stand there whilst gangas mire my shredded serratus.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> p!ss off u ignorant [email protected] get a life... I aint here to entertain you or be funny to make you lough you pr!ck...
> 
> *learn some manors or die*...
> 
> and yes i do have some missed calls................. from your sister...


Isn't this a bit of a contradiction in terms? :blink:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> This is what makes my transformation. Skinny **** teen, whos hated, gets called troll, then posts a pic in 10 weeks of shredded sik **** teen god.
> 
> if i die at least i will be shredded and join zyzz and zues in mount olympus. U MAD ?


If you die it will take 10 seconds to delete your account and another 5 seconds to forget you ever existed but you carry on deluding yourself little boy :lol:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> This is what makes my transformation. Skinny **** teen, whos hated, gets called troll, then posts a pic in 10 weeks of shredded sik **** teen god.
> 
> if i die at least i will be shredded and join zyzz and zues in mount olympus. U MAD ?


no body hates you... they hate your attitude and your approach towards everything...

and no, you wont join jack sh!t... you'll die before you get shredded and noone even will speak of you..

zyzz tried his best to get to where he was in 4 years not fooking 8 weeks...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> I have a vision, me walking in to the outdoor swimming complex in july, *top off getting starred at by peoples girlfriends*.
> 
> im going to stand there whilst gangas mire my shredded serratus.


I can see this happening.

No doubt they will be perplexed by the fact your gyno has provided you with bigger t!ts that them, at which point you can say 'brah' to them, and they might lend you one for the support you need :001_tt2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think he might be the best troll to come on her since gymgym seriously can no one see that he`s probably sitting behind he`s computer screen, playing black ops 2 while laughing he`s head off reading all this?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> I have a vision, me walking in to the outdoor swimming complex in july, top off getting starred at by peoples girlfriends.
> 
> im going to stand there whilst gangas mire my shredded serratus.


getting starred at by people's GF for your gyno issue/ saggy tits or acne or ?????????


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> p!ss off u ignorant [email protected] get a life... I aint here to entertain you or be funny to make you *lough* you pr!ck...
> 
> learn some manors or die...
> 
> and yes i do have some missed calls................. *from your sister*...


1. dont know what 'lough' means

2. dont have a sister

arent you the 10st 45 year old on dnp?

you are so cool


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

There is so much love in this thread haha:wub:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> This is what makes my transformation. Skinny **** teen, whos hated, gets called troll, then posts a pic in 10 weeks of shredded sik **** teen god.
> 
> if i die at least i will be shredded and join zyzz and zues in mount olympus. U MAD ?


You're not even particularly good at trolling, you need to think of something quick, as this thread, amusing as it is, is starting to get a bit boring. Why don't you start talking about synthol or something, liven this sh#t up a bit?!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You're not even particularly good at trolling, you need to think of something quick, as this thread, amusing as it is, is starting to get a bit boring. Why don't you start talking about synthol or something, liven this sh#t up a bit?!


To be fair OP, synthol is a great call. That way you wouldn't even have to start lifting on the 28th.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> If you die it will take 10 seconds to delete your account and another 5 seconds to forget you ever existed but you carry on deluding yourself little boy :lol:


hahaha i lold.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> 1. dont know what 'lough' means
> 
> 2. dont have a sister
> 
> ...


what happened to I was boring then? lol

and no, I am 10.11 and 30 years and hopefully i will be under 10 stone in a few months time... 

lough = laugh ... typo...

now I'm bored of your boring @rse...

ignored


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Every time I read this I just think how lonely the OP must be to have this facade online. Sad really.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> what happened to I was boring then? lol
> 
> and no, I am 10.11 and 30 years and hopefully i will be under 10 stone in a few months time...
> 
> ...


thank **** for that


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

im not trolling i just have i dont give a **** what you think personality and obviously some of you big boys dont like it.

tell me im trolling in 10 weeks, i have even posted pics of my gear. also im posting my updated 4200 calorie nutrition log.

U MAD BRAH ?

also anyone had peanut butter on wholemeal bread bap ?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

shreddedmate said:


> im not trolling i just have i dont give a **** what you think personality and obviously some of you big boys dont like it.
> 
> tell me im trolling in 10 weeks, i have even posted pics of my gear. also im posting my updated 4200 calorie nutrition log.
> 
> ...


If you stop saying U MAD BRAH or just using the word BRAH people might be a bit easier on you, makes you sound like a ****


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> im not trolling i just have i dont give a **** what you think personality and obviously some of you big boys dont like it.
> 
> tell me im trolling in 10 weeks, i have even posted pics of my gear. also im posting my updated 4200 calorie nutrition log.
> 
> ...


Mate how actually fuking deluded are you? Ok let me tell you something Zyzz your apparent dead cabana boy, as much as i hate him the guy spent over 4 years with hard diet & training to do what he did, and you honestly think you will do what he did in 4 years within 10 weeks? Comeon wake up & face reality mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

alright

its time to talk one on one with everyone here

listen carefully brahs, this is the revolution

everybody asks me, what the fvck is shreddedmate about, what the fvck is up with the posts on uk-m ****, your fvcking up yourself ****

its a fvcking act there is no shreddedmate

u mirin brah well ill give u more reason to mire now brah, its fvcking shreddedmate brah.. uh

everyone has a little bit of shreddedmate in them, every fvcking **** out there, your a fcvking sick **** if u wanna be brah stop being such a sad **** alright, go out get b1tches, be a sick **** like shreddedmate brah

thats what we fvcking do ****, thats why we doing this sh1t bro, u wanna be a fvcking little sad ****, fvck that sh1t bro every little fvcking haters gonna hate bro, youll never be like shreddedmate brah coz im a sick **** mate and im a sexy **** mate

*roll song: shogun - skifire*


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> alright
> 
> its time to talk one on one with everyone here
> 
> ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> alright
> 
> its time to talk one on one with everyone here
> 
> ...


You know you just boosted he`s ego to 10 million plus its original size now right? & that he probably wont get your sarcasm ...


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> alright
> 
> its time to talk one on one with everyone here
> 
> ...


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

haha mate hes not serious 99% some tard on here whose been banned and just come to try troll everyone

if you are for real shreddedmate, skip to 3:25 in the vid, this is honest to god realistic goals for your 1st year of training 

got my gym motivation in check today now after watching legacy.. again.. for god knows how many times


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Option 1

Troll, not a bad one as they go, but I've seen better/funnier.

Option 2

The photo he showed us isn't him, or is but is a couple of years old and he's already ripped, etc. Planning to claim he did it all in 12 weeks "here brah, send me some money and I'll tell you how to be a sickunt!"

Option 3

He's so stupid, that for the good of the gene pool I really hope his gear is laced with caustic soda!

I can't believe anyone could be THAT thick, so I'm thinking option 1 or 2!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Option 1
> 
> Troll, not a bad one as they go, but I've seen better/funnier.
> 
> ...


Option 4 - He's not 19 and is in fact 13 years old


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Got to admit though I keep coming back to this thread as I find it entertaining. How can you be @rsedd to spend so much time and energy asking pointless sh!t BRAAAH!

I'm just waiting for a "shreddedmates girlfriend, can you close his account" thread to appear, maybe that will appear on the 28th. Another attention seeking troll recently on this forum.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

you have just created gods name ! , if your reading this in 4 years time, my name "Shreddedbrah" started here !.

zyzz, chestbrah, zues, .... now god has sent shreddedbrah to continue the sickunt generation.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Got to admit though I keep coming back to this thread as I find it entertaining. How can you be ****d to spend so much time and energy asking pointless sh!t BRAAAH!
> 
> I'm just waiting for a "shreddedmates girlfriend can you close his account" thread to appear,:double ****: maybe that will appear on the 28th. Another attention seeking troll recently on this forum.


Negged for a totally RIDICULOUS post...

FFS man you dont believe this beel end has a girlfriend when he spends all day wan*ing over Fatima Whitbreads sister do you ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


>


FUUUAAAAARRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Also shredded, good luck buddy. Some of these videos get me in the mood and motivated!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> If you die it will take 10 seconds to delete your account and another 5 seconds to forget you ever existed but you carry on deluding yourself little boy :lol:


REPS!!! :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> you have just created gods name ! , if your reading this in 4 years time, my name "Shreddedbrah" started here !.
> 
> zyzz, chestbrah, zues, .... now god has sent shreddedbrah to continue the sickunt generation.


Cringed so hard at that last sentence. Not even a funny troll.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ITS ****ING ZYZZ BRAHHH , EVERYBODY HAS A LITTLE BIT OF ZYZZ IN THEM EVEN YOU MILKY  HAHA


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

lmao new thought u wud be great extra in the legacy video shreddedmate.. u know at the end all the sick ****s who dont even lift saying how they love az? u were made for this mate send a pm to chestbrah on fb and get in the next video


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ITS ****ING ZYZZ BRAHHH , EVERYBODY HAS A LITTLE BIT OF ZYZZ IN THEM *EVEN YOU MILKY*
> 
> HAHA


 :nono:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> ITS ****ING ZYZZ BRAHHH , EVERYBODY HAS A LITTLE BIT OF ZYZZ IN THEM EVEN YOU MILKY  HAHA


zyzz and milky were best friends, milky was very sad when he heard about his passing away


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

funs over , time to get back to business not long now 11 days cant wait. , im pleased how my prep is going at the moment, nutrition plan almost complete, training plan may need a little bit of work, need to look into supplements such as fish oil, multi, zink etc. Need to order needles and syringes on monday and plan injection sites and techniques on pinning for less pip.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> ITS ****ING ZYZZ BRAHHH , EVERYBODY HAS A LITTLE BIT OF ZYZZ IN THEM EVEN YOU MILKY  HAHA


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

milky is a good guy judging from his posts got a funny sense of humour.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> funs over , time to get back to business not long now 11 days cant wait. , im pleased how my prep is going at the moment, nutrition plan almost complete, training plan may need a little bit of work, need to look into supplements such as fish oil, multi, zink etc. Need to order needles and syringes on monday and plan injection sites and techniques on pinning for less pip.


yeah yeah you do that and I will plan your funeral...

do you like this or should i change the colour for you?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

@shreddedmate is the reason i love the internet.

What a character


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually quite like the corpse, well in his current state anyway.

Him pushing up daisys is about his best contribution to society, apart from taking the heat off Fatima for being too masculine.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> ITS ****ING ZYZZ BRAHHH , EVERYBODY HAS A LITTLE BIT OF ZYZZ IN THEM EVEN YOU MILKY  HAHA


The only bit of Zyzz you wished you had in you would be his c0ck in your mouth by the sound of it.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


>


Couldn't even bare watchin that garbage, what a prik! Just youtubed a couple of Zyzz vids, proper loved himself didn't he, and you want to be like him OP???

Oh no I'm forgetting myself your just a


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

haters on here who think who is this ****** shreddedbrah, he doesnt ever care about nutrition or training hes a troll, well when you see my new and updated nutrion plan you will realize how much time i am putting into this and how much i want this. words cant describe how much i want and will get this.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> haters on here who think who is this ****** shreddedbrah, he doesnt ever care about nutrition or training hes a troll, well when you see my new and updated nutrion plan you will realize how much time i am putting into this and how much i want this. words cant describe how much i want and will get this.


Ok benefit of the doubt cos I am entertained, google local needle exchange for FREE needles etc, and youtube steroid injections for a guide.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

steroidinjectionsite.com is good also.

i need syringes also cost 15 bar for all the needles, syringes and alcohol wipes also next day delivery, on exchange and supplies website.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> steroidinjectionsite.com is good also.
> 
> i need syringes also cost 15 bar for all the needles, syringes and alcohol wipes also next day delivery, on exchange and supplies website.


There are loads of needle exchanges everywhere you get everything including syringes wipes sharps bin the lot, costs nothing and when your done take it back and exchange for new, anonymous too. Tell them what you need it for and they'll see you right, probably chuck in a pamphlet on steroids too.

lxm seems to think you are genuine, though I still find it hard to beleive:wacko:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

IDK if you dont believe me or think this is a troll doesnt effect my goals , either way in 10 weeks you will see me shredded, then 7 weeks later including pct, test prop and tren a for 8 weeks.

then stay natty for the rest of 2013.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok ive just read all 26 pages and i tell you what i havent got a clue whats going on.

To the op. There isnt 1 person on this forum who isnt helpful and looking at some of the posts they have been just that helpful. People on here dont like to be messed with as once youve burned your bridges that is the end.

I really wish you all the best (if you are genuine) and take it slowly and steadily.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> haters on here who think who is this ****** shreddedbrah, he doesnt ever care about nutrition or training hes a troll, well when you see my new and updated nutrion plan you will realize how much time i am putting into this and how much i want this. words cant describe how much i want and will get this.


You can't want it that much or you'd be training already would'nt you,not waiting around wasting time.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

POSTING NUTRITION PLAN UPDATE IN 2 MINS.

it doesnt add up some were :s , if you do carbs x 4 , fat x9 , protein x 4 = 4060 calories BUT if you add all calories up it comes to 4427 calories.... need to get it to 4200 cals.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> IDK if you dont believe me or think this is a troll doesnt effect my goals , either way in 10 weeks you will see me shredded, then 7 weeks later including pct, test prop and tren a for 8 weeks.
> 
> then stay natty for the rest of 2013.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> POSTING NUTRITION PLAN UPDATE IN 2 MINS.
> 
> it doesnt add up some were :s , if you do carbs x 4 , fat x9 , protein x 4 = 4060 calories BUT if you add all calories up it comes to 4427 calories.... need to get it to 4200 cals.


there is not much difference between 4427 and 4200.. just stick to what you already have done which is 4427cals and go ahead with it...

start your training already...


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> POSTING NUTRITION PLAN UPDATE IN 2 MINS.
> 
> it doesnt add up some were :s , if you do carbs x 4 , fat x9 , protein x 4 = 4060 calories BUT if you add all calories up it comes to 4427 calories.... need to get it to 4200 cals.


there is not much difference between 4427 and 4200.. just stick to what you already have done which is 4427cals and go ahead with it...

start your training already...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Time has come brahs , critique gods nutrition plan.

o nutrition plan PDF.pdf


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

what do you think of it georgeuk m.

just like to point out no troll would be able to go into that much detail and spend hours and hours doing that plan, also what have i trolled , what have i acheived if i was a troll nothing !, im doing this to change my life.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> you have just created gods name ! , if your reading this in 4 years time, my name "Shreddedbrah" started here !.
> 
> zyzz, chestbrah, zues, .... now god has sent shreddedbrah to continue the sickunt generation.


I asked why you were called shreddedmate and not shreddedbrah about 5 days ago due to your clear preference of the word brah when posting.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

how do i chnge it /??


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

funny how i get troll abuse.... post nutrition plan not one reply LOL.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Plan looks a lot better than your current one. Combine it with some good training and you should make some good changes.

What happens when you come off though? Or you stayong on forever?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

going to weigh myself every 7 days then recalculate macros. , nothing changes when off cycle, diet and training stay the same


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

all the haters suddenly disapear when they see how good this so called trolls nutrition plan is U MAD BRAHS ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> going to weigh myself every 7 days then recalculate macros. , nothing changes when off cycle, diet and training stay the same


Good plan. You'll make some gains on the cycle.

Will you be getting booked on for a tan like zyzz to start your cycle to empahsise those shreds?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> all the haters suddenly disapear when they see how good this so called trolls nutrition plan is U MAD BRAHS ?


The fact that you're now crying out for attention/a reaction just makes me even more certain that you're a pre-op.... Sorry, troll!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> all the haters suddenly disapear when they see how good this so called trolls nutrition plan is U MAD BRAHS ?


The fact that you're now crying out for attention/a reaction just makes me even more certain that you're a pre-op.... Sorry, troll!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> going to weigh myself every 7 days then recalculate macros. , nothing changes when off cycle, diet and training stay the same


Why aren't you using your other account? ecto2aesthetic or something isnt it?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Nutrition plan looks like it has all the right food stuffs from what little I know..

But last meal at 10pm before bed...

Will your mum and dad let you stop up that late?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

In my defence l can only tolerate you for a minimul amount of time and have no real interest in anything about you or you diet so l didnt really disappear as such.

I am actually only popping on to see if there is anything worthy of a ban :thumbup1:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

any advice on my plan ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> In my defence l can only tolerate you for a minimul amount of time and have no real interest in anything about you or you diet so l didnt really disappear as such.
> 
> I am actually only popping on to see if there is anything worthy of a ban :thumbup1:


GolfDelta is currently crossing his fingers that talking like a tool and constantly saying "U MAD BRAH" constitutes as instigating arguments between members.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> any advice on my plan ?


Yes eating bread rolls 3 x per day isn't the easiest way to get 'shredded'.Bet Zyzz didn;t eat a bacon roll for breakfast,why are you?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> In my defence l can only tolerate you for a minimul amount of time and have no real interest in anything about you or you diet so l didnt really disappear as such.
> 
> I am actually only popping on to see if there is anything worthy of a ban :thumbup1:


If he replys

DONT DELETE THIS THREAD THOUGH

is that ban worthy.. please say it is.

:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL.

U logged a workout yet brother?


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm done with any pearls of wisdom I may have dropped on your deaf little troll ears, I am just lurking to see if said ban is eventually imposed:tongue:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

knobend


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

thats how i speak i call people brah and bro.

also milky can you please pm if you think i am crossing the line or trolling because i am genuinely doing this log for me if anything goes wrong or if i need advice later on during or after cycle.

i will also post alot of pics during so it will benifit other members.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> any advice on my plan ?


Its **** hot mate. Now roll with it!

You reckon youve got the genetics to match zyzz aesthetics?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> *thats how i speak i call people brah and bro.*
> 
> also milky can you please pm if you think i am crossing the line or trolling because i am genuinely doing this log for me if anything goes wrong or if i need advice later on during or after cycle.
> 
> i will also post alot of pics during so it will benifit other members.


Why?Where are you from?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> In my defence l can only tolerate you for a minimul amount of time and have no real interest in anything about you or you diet so l didnt really disappear as such.
> 
> I am actually only popping on to see if there is anything worthy of a ban :thumbup1:


Isn't having multiple accounts a banning offence?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> thats how i speak i call people brah and bro.
> 
> also milky can you please pm if you think i am crossing the line or trolling because i am genuinely doing this log for me if anything goes wrong or if i need advice later on during or after cycle.
> 
> i will also post alot of pics during so it will benifit other members.


You should be advising us mate. Your going from jizz to zyzz in ten weeks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Isn't having multiple accounts a banning offence?


He hasnt mate l have checked.

Listen guys if he stays in his own little world in here and we all ignore him then he can do no real harm so lets just do that if you dont mind.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> thats how i speak i call people brah and bro.
> 
> also milky can you please pm if you think i am crossing the line or trolling because i am genuinely doing this log for me *if anything goes wrong or if i need advice later on during or after cycle. *
> 
> ...


You've already been told but you refuse to listen.

And if something does go wrong no one will take you seriously. Consider your bridges burnt.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> thats how i speak i call people brah and bro.
> 
> also milky can you please pm if you think i am crossing the line or trolling because i am genuinely doing this log for me if anything goes wrong or *if i need advice* later on during or after cycle.
> 
> i will also post alot of pics during so it will benifit other members.


Dude, there's been a lot of advice given so far, most of which you haven't taken. Why will it be any different then?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> He hasnt mate l have checked.
> 
> Listen guys if he stays in his own little world in here and we all ignore him then he can do no real harm so lets just do that if you dont mind.


simple as that think im trolling then dont click the thread, end of the day brahs when i post my after pics you will be back nuthugging me.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You been making dem gainzzzz brah??


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

WillOdling said:


> You've already been told but you refuse to listen.
> 
> And if something does go wrong no one will take you seriously. Consider your bridges burnt.


looking aesthetic brah....lol on dat der dirty bulk ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Why?Where are you from?


mount olympus


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just popped in to check this out, and can't find any workout or food logs? What's the point in this mate?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

OP you're an inspiration, how do you shake of the haters so well?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> what do you think of it georgeuk m.
> 
> just like to point out no troll would be able to go into that much detail and spend hours and hours doing that plan, also what have i trolled , what have i acheived if i was a troll nothing !, im doing this to change my life.


looks cool to me mate. Its a lot of grub to eat f you havent built up to it.

get it down you and youll grown. all the best


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Yes eating bread rolls 3 x per day isn't the easiest way to get 'shredded'.Bet Zyzz didn;t eat a bacon roll for breakfast,why are you?


brillint this is the type of dvice i need , they r wholemel rolls , is bcon not good ?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> brillint this is the type of dvice i need , they r wholemel rolls , is bcon not good ?


I eat bcon every morning


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't eat food to get aesthetic brah.

Shakes only.

Must be BSN shakes tho.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> brillint this is the type of dvice i need , they r wholemel rolls , is bcon not good ?


Yes bacon is fine, concentrate on getting food into you, disregard trying to keep it too clean for the first couple of months, just get used to piling in the food


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MutantX said:


> You don't eat food to get aesthetic brah.
> 
> Shakes only.
> 
> Must be BSN shakes tho.


an excellent point

take note OP

stay away from creatine as well its all fake makes you look watery


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> looking aesthetic brah....*lol on dat der dirty bulk *?


Is that you insulting other members?He looks better than you mate at least he won't fly away in a light breeze.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

so i bacon acceptable 4 rashers everyday for breakfast macros look good for it high protein , also 6 baps of wholemeal bread a day ?

i cant stand oats which is shame becuase its number 1, any other critiques ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Just popped in to check this out, and can't find any workout or food logs? What's the point in this mate?


its here brah.

o nutrition plan PDF.pdf

o training plan.pdf


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

yu looking forward to getting in the gym?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> yu looking forward to getting in the gym?


yeah cant wait, love the pump and feeling i get from it best natural high in the world.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't you just ban him until the 28th ? I can read some other threads that I'm trying to catch up on then.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> so i bacon acceptable 4 rashers everyday for breakfast macros look good for it high protein , also 6 baps of wholemeal bread a day ?
> 
> i cant stand oats which is shame becuase its number 1, any other critiques ?


If you don't like oats but want to cut the bread down, you could always use more rice. Quinoa is VERY good too, or there's bulgar wheat.

Have you thought about trying the ground oats? They're literally just a powder, so you wouldn't even know they're oats (assuming its the texture you don't like). They do still taste of oats, but you can get flavoured variations. The Protein Works do Cherry Bakewell which I'd imagine is nice, and oats are cheap.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr mart, I'm tempted to add fine oats in protein shake only thing is i bet it's messy and the oats end up gettin stuck at the

Bottom


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Dr mart, I'm tempted to add fine oats in protein shake only thing is i bet it's messy and the oats end up gettin stuck at the
> 
> Bottom


Put the water into the shaker first, then add the powders. Stops stickage


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers bro ill add 100g oats

I take pre post and before bed shakes which one shall I add it into ?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

No intra shake brah? Messing up your gainz!!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

brah

i fuarkin hate that word brah, not mirin

o_0


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Would you say this is achievable after

8 weeks test prop 100mg eod first cycle

Then 2nd cycle 100mg prop and 75mg tren a eod ?

Judging from my before pic ?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate y u no train yet? just do legs if you cant work around a sore wrist

if your for real post pic holding paper saying title of your thread in current condition, coz like sum1 said earlier there is an option of you all ready being a sick **** and just posting pics from 5 years ago also pics of legs please


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Would you say this is achievable after
> 
> 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod first cycle
> 
> ...


completely out of the question bro

his arms look to about 15" here 15" lean your are prob no more than 13" atm? i dont think your going to gain over 2" of solid mass on your arms mate in this short peroid


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> completely out of the question bro


Alright ill hold paper next to gear with

Today's date and shreddedbrah ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> completely out of the question bro


Is that a yes or a no ?

If no then would you say that physique would take a year and a half roughly ?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i edited post to explain why i think no, mate u need a reality check because u prob are a nice guy whose just all hyped up about getting this aesthetic look, if u were to listen to me and others then maybe yes u could gain this in 2 years

u have to remember not every ecto is gonna have an easy time gaining i know guys who eat over 5000cals a day and dont even put weight on and they desp want 2 zyzz was very lucky and did extremely well getting where he got 2, u can bet your as$ he didnt touch gear untill he had some size and knew what worked for him


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Alright ill hold paper next to gear with
> 
> Today's date and shreddedbrah ?


yeah i think if u take a pic topless holding paper where u have wrote shreddedbrah on people might take u more serious

do u have ADHD by any chance?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Am I missing anything in my workout plan have I got enough

Trap work in there ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Only thing I'm nervous about is injecting in the wrong spot for example glutes is it easy to find the

Correct spot


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Only thing I'm nervous about is injecting in the wrong spot for example glutes is it easy to find the
> 
> Correct spot


yeah easy mate imagine a + on your as$ so '(+ +)' where the ' is, is a safe zone cant go 2 wrong there


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i always give a little tense 1st and check where the muscle is then relax and jab

when can we expect the pictures brah


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

i dont have time atm, my diet, training , supplements and ordering needles is my main priority at the moment.

on injecting, say quad theres a small area were you should jab, did you find it hard to picture it on your quad were the diagrams show you to inject ? also what can happen if you dont hit the correct spot ?

quad left and right

delt left and right

glutes left and right

enough sites for prop ?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Sup Brahs got an update , Nutrition and Training programme.
> 
> training plan may be tweaked also nutrition plan over the next few days.


Dont know if this has already been said as I'm still working my way through this, but this was Az's training routine, just shuffled around slightly.

@shreddedmate, what happened to the Full Body Exhaust day with Squats, DL, C&J and pull ups, all till failure?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Only thing I'm nervous about is injecting in the wrong spot for example glutes is it easy to find the
> 
> Correct spot


You said bthe other day that injecting didnt phase you brah. Is your feet getting cold?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> You said bthe other day that injecting didnt phase you brah. Is your feet getting cold?


nope not at all just researching as i dont want to pin the wrong spot.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

is my test prop painless its cut 50 50 with grapeseed oil its on first page the make and pic of it ??


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Would you say this is achievable after
> 
> 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod first cycle
> 
> ...


*NO*


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Would you say this is achievable after
> 
> 8 weeks test prop 100mg eod first cycle
> 
> ...


Not a chance mate, you're looking at years, 2 years MINIMUM I'd say, likely 4 tbh


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ok all of this bull saying 4 years to get that ok here is zyzz before cycle and heres a vid of his 2 year progress !

( the pic zyzz posted and even said himself on bb.com that pic is just before he started his 1st cycle, vid is to years after that photo !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

But that's zyzz. Everyone is different!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

all im saying is its possible.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If by some MIRACLE you have amazing genetics like Zyzz did, stick to training perfect and eating perfect for 2 years, then maybe it's possible.... but maybe not!!!


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

If you put as much effort into training as you do masterbating over zyzz you might get somewhere close mate


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ANY ADVICE ON MY WORKOUT PLAN OR IS ALL GOOD ??


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

How old are you mate?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

SUPPLEMENTS

Fish oil caps (6 a day)

Animal pack multivitamin

Xtend for BCAA's

Zinc

Magnesium

Vitamin C

these all good any more key ones i am missing ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> How old are you mate?


read my stats bro first page.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> read my stats bro first page.


You took the time to reply so why couldn't you just have told me lol?Typical of your attitude,everyone help me but I'll have a stinking attitude.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lol 19 bro


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

supplements anyone want to respond to my post about it ?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> SUPPLEMENTS
> 
> Fish oil caps (6 a day) WHY???
> 
> ...


Protein powder?

A brain?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Protein powder?
> 
> A brain?


if u would of read my nutrition plan you would of seen that i have protein and casein all ready bro.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> nope not at all just researching as i dont want to pin the wrong spot.


Man the fvck up and get it jabbed ffs. Plenty of guides online and a large muscles to hit, even on the skinniest of guys.

Zyzz would be ashamed of you brah. He got the job done without all this poncin around.


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> SUPPLEMENTS
> 
> Fish oil caps (6 a day)
> 
> ...


Supps are a waste of money.

Multi, fish oil and whey is all you need.

Money better spent on food/gear.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Whey protein

casein protein

animal pak multivitamin

animal pak fish oil.

all im going to get


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Whey protein
> 
> casein protein
> 
> ...


Don't even bother with the Animal Paks mate, just get ones from the supermarket.


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

What if zyzz is alive and is trolling the sh1t outa everyone right now, and when he posts a pic at end of cycle!!!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

botchla said:


> Don't even bother with the Animal Paks mate, just get ones from the supermarket.


but zyzz took animal pack


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

is the op related to zyzz in anyway? lol


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

musclekick said:


> is the op related to zyzz in anyway? lol


Yes god sent zyzz to earth from mount olympus to invent the sik **** revolution, know zues has sent me to carry on the legacy.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

WTF did I just read? You are undatable, goodnight...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

dt36 said:


> WTF did I just read? You are undatable, goodnight...


lol im watching that programme at the moment !


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

anyone ever taken clen ? what are the risks and would it benifit for a 15% bf ,

8 weeks

test prop 100mg eod + tren 75mg eod ( keto diet ) , would clen make a difference worth taking it ?

2nd cycle is all about getting hard and shredded , 15% down to 7% in 8 weeks


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Is this MacUK again?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

reading up on melanotan heard it gets you tanned as fuarrrk along with a sunbed

gunna need a zyzz tan srs


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Synthol and creosote, all ya need brah!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Wouldnt worry about the clen, loose anymore weight you'll have to run around in the shower to get wet.

Eat well, train hard and stick with it


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The best multivitamin is DNP. Really good for you.

(This isn't true. DO NOT take it)

Basic multivits from supermarkets are fine.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

will never EVER take dnp.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

anyone taken melanotan 11 ? few articles off death on it on google.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> anyone taken melanotan 11 ? few articles off death on it on google.


Few articles of death on steroids, is that going to stop you using them?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

deaths about car crashes yet i still drive.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> anyone taken melanotan 11 ? few articles off death on it on google.


Why you using melanotan bra? Zyzz bra didnt use it. He soaked up dem rays of natural sunshine bra. You too should soak some rays! Book yourself a holiday before the 28th bra.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

he addmited to melnotan ii on his offical formspring acount bro. he said its amazing.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> deaths about car crashes yet i still drive.


Yo is psycho, brah!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

can you get bad sides from tren a dosed at 75mg eod along with 100mg test prop eod ??


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

you gonna take Tren but never gonna take DNP? lol

okay, good luck again


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

^ do you even have any clue on steroids srs ?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> can you get bad sides from tren a dosed at 75mg eod along with 100mg test prop eod ??


and yes, you can get bad sides from this... try it and adjust the dose accordingly ..


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

dnp is a poisen and one of the most dangerous steroids out there.

tren > dnp


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ^ do you even have any clue on steroids srs ?


lol.... no sorry...

**** off...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> can you get bad sides from tren a dosed at 75mg eod along with 100mg test prop eod ??


person to person variable, but sides with tren a i find are less and easier to handle, if you suffer to bad sides you can come off straight away and the tren will be out your system in 2day-4 days


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> dnp is a poisen and one of the most dangerous steroids out there.
> 
> tren > dnp


DNP is steroid ?????? :lol: :lol:

anyway, I'm out of here.. you even thought you know more than @ausbuilt let alone me..

good luck...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

dnp is dangerous.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

im a chilled person, tend to let things build up over time then blow my top and get mad but i have to be pushed very far. , never ever had acne EVER, no bald people in my family either.

75mg tren a , when people say sweating lots is this all day ? and soaking bed sheets does this mean drenched ?

also what is insomnia and can you get anxiety ?

bad dreams how bad i have heard horror stories about dreaming about killing your family also sleepless nights ?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

**** I missed this thread, so whats goin on, I cant read through 34 pages, can anyone summarise


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> he addmited to melnotan ii on his offical formspring acount bro. he said its amazing.


But he was he same colour when he was 15 bra


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

str4nger said:


> **** I missed this thread, so whats goin on, I cant read through 34 pages, can anyone summarise


Certainly my name zues gave me from mount olympus is shreddedbrah, recently zyzz had to go back to mount olympus becuase zues needed a personal trainer, so he sent me to earth to carry on the aesthetic sik **** generation.

i call everybody brah, doing first cycle test prop on 28th january U MAD ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

34 pages, 500 + likes and i still have 10 days untill i even pick up a weight lol u mad brahs ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> dnp is a poisen and one of the most dangerous steroids out there.
> 
> tren > dnp


It's not a steroid though?You cannot compare tren to DNP as they are entirely different compounds.

Do you have any clue on steroids?SRS


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Certainly my name zues gave me from mount olympus is shreddedbrah, recently zyzz had to go back to mount olympus becuase zues needed a personal trainer, so he sent me to earth to carry on the aesthetic sik **** generation.
> 
> i call everybody brah, doing first cycle test prop on 28th january U MAD ?


fukk me, if that aint an intro to a thread then I dont know what is :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Certainly my name zues gave me from mount olympus is shreddedbrah, recently zyzz had to go back to mount olympus becuase zues needed a personal trainer, *so he sent me to earth to carry on the aesthetic sik **** generation.*
> 
> i call everybody brah, doing first cycle test prop on 28th january U MAD ?


Why wouldn't he send someone who is already in shape,wouldn't that have been easier for all concerned be it Zeus,Zyzz or yourself?Do you know where Mt Olympus is?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

the other guy compared it not me he said "you use tren but not dnp"


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> 34 pages, 500 + likes and i still have 10 days untill i even pick up a weight lol u mad brahs ?


but most of the likes are for other peoples derogatory comments about you "brah"


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

str4nger said:


> **** I missed this thread, so whats goin on, I cant read through 34 pages, can anyone summarise


The OP is going balls deep into gear usage without listening to seasoned users advice so we are all hanging around to watch the guinea pig and the outcome of this "experiment".

Also note he is a "Sik ****" :confused1:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Why wouldn't he send someone who is already in shape,wouldn't that have been easier for all concerned be it Zeuz,Zyzz or yourself?Do you know where Mt Olympus is?


No becuase i have to inspire and start from nothing, like zyzz did.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> the other guy compared it not me he said "you use tren but not dnp"


You said it was "one of the most dangerous steroids out there".


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

im going to become a youtube phenonium when im shredded


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ballin said:


> The OP is going balls deep into gear usage without listening to seasoned users advice so we are all hanging around to watch the guinea pig and the outcome of this "experiment".
> 
> Also note he is a "Sik ****" :confused1:


He is definitely a **** of some sort.....


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> You said it was "one of the most dangerous steroids out there".


do some research read some stickies then come back and tell me its safe.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> do some research read some stickies then come back and tell me its safe.


I didn'y say it was you muppet I said you were wrong to call it a steroid.Why not just admit you are wrong rather than gobbing off?Look at some of the members avis that offer you advice then look at your own body,do you not think you could learn something off us rather than be a know it all little w4nker?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

come off it , i post nutrition plan, workout plan ....any advice on it nopeee ...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

even mentioning the words i dont even get a reply hahaaha im the troll lol dont think so , i actually want to talk about nutrition and training.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> No becuase i have to inspire and start from nothing, like zyzz did.


How come zeus forgot to pack your gear, training and nurition plans in your backpack mate?

Now your having to inspire everyone here with information that youre actually sponging off them. That means UK-M will get all the plaudits when you become a sick ****!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> even mentioning the words i dont even get a reply hahaaha im the troll lol dont think so , i actually want to talk about nutrition and training.


The plan is perfect. We are waiting for you to now apply and inspire.


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Shreddedbrah where you from?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> *dnp is a poisen and one of the most dangerous steroids* out there.
> 
> tren > dnp


No...you are talking nonsense here.



shreddedmate said:


> im a chilled person, tend to let things build up over time then blow my top and get mad but i have to be pushed very far. , never ever had acne EVER, no bald people in my family either.
> 
> 75mg tren a , when people say sweating lots is this all day ? and soaking bed sheets does this mean drenched ?
> 
> ...


This is insomnia:








shreddedmate said:


> Certainly my name zues gave me from mount olympus is *shreddedbrah*, recently zyzz had to go back to mount olympus becuase zues needed a personal trainer, so he sent me to earth to carry on the aesthetic sik **** generation.
> 
> i call everybody brah, doing first cycle test prop on 28th january U MAD ?


Check your username...



shreddedmate said:


> *34 pages, 500 + likes* and i still have 10 days untill i even pick up a weight lol u mad brahs ?


34 pages of you making yourself look silly. Out of the '500+ likes' you mention, you have 0.28% of those at the time of writing.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

^ DIDNT EVEN READ U MAD BRAH ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dani3l said:


> Shreddedbrah where you from?


mount olympus.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

You do know that one of the reasons zyzz was so successful was because people thought he had an attractive face.

If he had that body but the face of Wayne Rooney nobody would even know his name.

Face shot required for potential aesthetics grading.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> You do know that one of the reasons zyzz was so successful was because people thought he had an attractive face.
> 
> If he had that body but the face of Wayne Rooney nobody would even know his name.
> 
> Face shot required for potential aesthetics grading.


 :lol:

I'm sure @Milky would disagree with that but spot on...


----------



## DoYouEvenLift (Jan 18, 2013)

good luck bro, beach bod? im thinking the same


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> You do know that one of the reasons zyzz was so successful was because people thought he had an attractive face.
> 
> If he had that body but the face of Wayne Rooney nobody would even know his name.
> 
> Face shot required for potential aesthetics grading.


fine heres a pic of me last month


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

your pouting skills are terrible.. looks creepy as fuark bro


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

u mirin my facial aesthetics brah ?


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Your a different race to your first pic


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lotus said:


> Your a different race to your first pic


dat melanotan ii works brah


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

not at all u look like a creepy as fvck turkish cvnt

mirin the race change tho bro gone from caucasian to asian


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lol not even me brahs, hes a zyzz look a like apparantly haha didnt you notice he looks like zyzz ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

jokes a side heres a pic of me.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Still not had any evidence that any of these pics are you, I thought you said you'd put one up of you with your gear and UKM written on a bit of paper. Or I'd settle for a pic of you under your bridge.... Face down in the water!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

u r the worst troll ever bro, think u were smart with the training logs n sh1t and the obvious retarded way of going about things that you thought would rustle peoples jimmies, everyone sees it now game over brah


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

i was having a laugh posting zyzz lookalikes, dont get all butt hurt.... what do u want me to write then next to my gear ill post it in 2 mins.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

shreddedmate said:


> im a chilled person, tend to let things build up over time then blow my top and get mad but i have to be pushed very far. , never ever had acne EVER, no bald people in my family either.


From that statement, I assume your Mam has still not shown you a picture of me to you then, San? :whistling:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

give us a fully body pic saying uk-m must think im retarded


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

has anyone given this troll negs or should i go first ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> u r the worst troll ever bro, think u were smart with the training logs n sh1t and the obvious retarded way of going about things that you thought would rustle peoples jimmies, everyone sees it now game over brah


He blew it completely when after posting his training log he asked when should he train delts etc. Too unrealistic, to contrived! There's been bits of his act I found slightly amusing, but as you say he's not a great troll. Sad thing is he's probably a banned member, who couldn't bare to be away from us. I wonder now if he's got a little troll friend to join him?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL YOU MAD BRAH ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> has anyone given this troll negs or should i go first ?


The welcomed voice of reason.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I get good lols from you guys thinking im trolling, just posted my gear with the date , anything else you want me to post iv got nolva and clomid and 3 more vials of test prop if u want me to post that BRAHS ?

U MAD ?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

pic of u or gtfo


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> pic of u or gtfo


I want to keep my identity private for now , dont mind posting body, u mad that i proved you wrong again brah ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> LOL YOU MAD BRAH ?


How skinny are you? Can't even see you in that pic!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> pic of u or gtfo


^^^^^^^This


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How skinny are you? Can't even see you in that pic!


180lbs


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

hang on so i just post a note with todays date with my test prop, what difference would it make if i posted another pic of my body ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> hang on so i just post a note with todays date with my test prop, what difference would it make if i posted another pic of my body ?


A pic of your body holding that same note duffus.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

left you all speachless.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> A pic of your body holding that same note duffus.


brb brah.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL PROVED WRONG AGAIN HATERS GUNNA HATE

U MAD BRAHS ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> LOL PROVED WRONG AGAIN HATERS GUNNA HATE
> 
> U MAD BRAHS ?


This doesn't prove anything....need the same pose as the pic on your 1st page, rather than just seeing an inch of your torso.

You're definitely a troll. But nice try MacUK!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

omg your retarded how can post a pic of my whole body holding, gear, piece of paper and an iphone to take the pic with ?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> omg your retarded how can post a pic of my whole body holding, gear, piece of paper and an iphone to take the pic with ?


That's not our problem!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

not my problem either idk if you dont belive me you will when i post my after pics in less than 10 weeks time.

also tell me this why do i have test prop in my hand if im not going to do gear and im here to troll why would i have test prop in my hand ??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd have a look at this thread, then I saw the "U mad brahs".

Must be home from school I'd think. :thumbdown:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

u can see the nipples are the same + same pecs


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> has anyone given this troll negs or should i go first ?


Fvck knows how he is not red yet!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

After reading this whole thread, I have one thing to say, Shreddedmate looks more like shredded wheat, Brah you are a


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> u can see the nipples are the same + same *pecs*


LOL,pecs?No mate that's your chest,the chest of a malnurished 11 year old,NOT pecs. U MAD?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> u can see the nipples are the same + same pecs


Yeah right! If this pics are of the same person, how come in the first pic there's one nipple above the other yet in the second the nipples are side by side???? Caught you out, TROLL!

you mad brah?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Breeny said:


> After reading this whole thread, I have one thing to say, Shreddedmate looks more like shredded wheat, Brah you are a
> View attachment 108059


a spanner ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> has anyone given this troll negs or should i go first ?


You go first, then I'll help them along!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Fvck knows how he is not red yet!


i have a large fanbase.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right here's the deal, you carry on spouting this brah sh*t and your gone, l have the page open ready to do it.

Your clearly a troll and a first class bell end bringing nothing to the forum simple as.

Oh and NO l wont pm you teling you you have done something wrong l will just ban you.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> i am a large ****face.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Done it GD!! :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Done it GD!! :thumbup1:


I think he will get banned soon,as Milky says he's bringing nothing to the forum except winding people up.Wouldn't surprise me if it was MacUK!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ok im logging off untill the 28th, untill i start cycle , my pics during and after cycle will prove you all wrong.

last post 18/01/13 next post 28/01/13


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shreddedmate said:


> ok im logging off untill the 28th, untill i start cycle , my pics during and after cycle will prove you all wrong.
> 
> last post 18/01/13 next post 28/01/13


Don't go you're so popular..


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol... good pics though.

will test prop do anything for your handwriting or is there a plan for that?

only ten days until your first ever training session. have u got a gym in mind? make sure they allow kids in though as mine doesn't allow u16s for more than one hr and it definitely takes longer sessions to get good gainz


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Don't go you're so popular..


Didn't you know he has 'a large fanbase'?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

39pages and the cvnts no started his cycle yet :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> ok im logging off untill the 28th, untill i start cycle , my pics during and after cycle will prove you all wrong.
> 
> last post 18/01/13 next post 28/01/13


Running away more like. Youve been busted.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Havn't logged off yet have you shredded lad?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

haha, just ban him, total waster


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

@shreddedmate negged for being a troll and a timewaster.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ive finished him off hes in the deep red sea now :laugh:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> ive finished him off hes in the deep red sea now :laugh:


I gave him a cheeky one too!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

@shreddedmate

It's this simple:

Put iphone camera on timer

Take off tshirt to reveal shredded base physique

Press to take pic

Put iphone on high shelf/platform safely

Step back

Pic up gear and note

Pout like fatima..sorry zyzz brah for the camera

Post the evidence.

Laugh at all us haterz

Post sik pics throughout cycle.

Return to olympus a legend.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't know why he's is doing a cycle, he is already shredded

:whistling:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I genuinely hope you prove us wrong, and become an icon! I'll be looking for your progress after the 28th.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> ok im logging off untill the 28th, untill i start cycle , my pics during and after cycle will prove you all wrong.
> 
> last post 18/01/13 next post 28/01/13


**sets reminder in phone for 28th** :lol:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> LOL PROVED WRONG AGAIN HATERS GUNNA HATE
> 
> U MAD BRAHS ?


Isn't it 2013 anymore? 

You're the only Brah i've ever encountered who is able to hide behind a sheet of A4!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Propped up for 8 weeks, now look at me.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> This is insomnia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Don't go brah! Wot am I guna do until the 28th


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know why people are saying 180lb is basically someone who doesn't go gym, I'm not short by any means, 5"11 - 1/2 178lb roughly, far from skinny!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Im not sure whether to cry from laughing or just shake my head in disbelief.

Which muppet sold him gear?!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Geonix said:


> I don't know why people are saying 180lb is basically someone who doesn't go gym, I'm not short by any means, 5"11 - 1/2 178lb roughly, far from skinny!


It's not the weight that made them say that, it's the fact he said he doesn't go to the gym :lol:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Geonix said:


> I don't know why people are saying 180lb is basically someone who doesn't go gym, I'm not short by any means, 5"11 - 1/2 178lb roughly, far from skinny!


Didn't you see the photo he posted?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've a sneaking suspicion that the OP wanders around in Rupert Bear trousers, carrying a big hammer.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> OP you're an inspiration, how do you shake of the haters so well?


Its easy the same way a man with the ebola virus is shunned by other members of society.,


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

@Milky or any mod, can you add the word brah and any variation to the swear word list


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

strongr said:


> @Milky or any mod, can you add the word brah and any variation to the swear word list


Considering the word ar?e is on there, brah should definitely be there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

strongr said:


> @Milky or any mod, can you add the word brah and any variation to the swear word list


Man l wish we could, even better issue an automatic ban for using it !


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Man l wish we could, even better issue an automatic ban for using it !


I'm sure there will be a plugin todo it

If you can add it how about @Katy or @Lorian


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

strongr said:


> I'm sure there will be a plugin todo it
> 
> If you can add it how about @Katy or @Lorian


Obviously this isnt going to happen, just because you dont like a word doesnt mean its going to get banned, thats what we call censorship :lol:

I like the fact its not banned tbh, its like a massive flashing sign saying 'im a cvnt'. Makes it easy to pick out candidates for the ignore list :thumb:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Obviously this isnt going to happen, just because you dont like a word doesnt mean its going to get banned, thats what we call censorship :lol:
> 
> I like the fact its not banned tbh, its like a massive flashing sign saying 'im a cvnt'. Makes it easy to pick out candidates for the ignore list :thumb:


A word replacement plugin, rather than asterisks it says I'm a **** in big red writing


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

strongr said:


> A word replacement plugin, rather than asterisks it says I'm a **** in big red writing


That would be hilarious!!! Stongr for mod :thumb:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

sup brahs and gangas ,

8 days untill operation get shredded aesthetic greek god body

u mad ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

delete this fawker right now im so sick if the zyzz lingo & greek god bs, that really only reason i come on this thread is to see if the OP is banned yet.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> delete this fawker right now im so sick if the zyzz lingo & greek god bs, that really only reason i come on this thread is to see if the OP is banned yet.


Ah I dunno I'm starting to warm to the fuzzy little fella


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

This guy is pretty awesome, like a puppy who keeps ****ting in the corner of the utility room. You know he's doing everything wrong but still love him lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Ah I dunno I'm starting to warm to the fuzzy little fella


ldk if a 13 year old prepubesent has fuzz ? But no kill this thing before it has a chance to reproduce.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

a wise man once said haters gunna hate, im doing this to better myself not just physically but mentally aswell


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> ldk if a 13 year old prepubesent has fuzz ? But no kill this thing before it has a chance to reproduce.


Haha...nature is way ahead of you on that one bud.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Wasp said:


> This guy is pretty awesome, like a puppy who keeps ****ting in the corner of the utility room. You know he's doing everything wrong but still love him lol


Or hit him with a broom?? Maybe that's just me?

The hypothetical puppy I mean.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought you were gonna fcuk off until the 28th


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

when i do get shreddred in to a god , when guys look up to me for insperation think how much traffic/ money, uk muscle will make from me posting on here, just a thought.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

got your needles yet shreddedmate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> a wise man once said haters gunna hate, im doing this to better myself not just physically but mentally aswell


physically or mentally you have no chance your wee brain is so fried it looks like a KFC drumstick , idk what kind of medication your on but im guessing LSD & magic mushrooms are major components. I seriously believe that someone has systematically drugged you with hallucinogens from childhood.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you will give Dutch Scott a run for his money, you need a brand though brah - like... #TeamShredded


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> physically or mentally you have no chance *your wee brain is so fried it looks like a KFC drumstick* , idk what kind of medication your on but im guessing LSD & magic mushrooms are major components. I seriously believe that someone has systematically drugged you with hallucinogens from childhood.


Hahaha! I'm so stealing this!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

gettinglean

yes put my order in last night, just arrive 2-3 days time. cant wait to get fuarkinnnnnnn juicyyyyy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hahaha! I'm so stealing this!


be my guest


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd laugh if he did actually prove everyone wrong.

Can't believe people are still biting :s


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Son of Zeus, have you got your PCT?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I can hear @Milkys finger tickling the ban button as we speak, he has the patience of a saint because this sh1t really boils his p1ss :laugh:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

why ban the guy? we need some laughs!

be interesting to see where he ends up in 8 weeks! at least the kids got motivation albeit hes a w4nker but hey ho where would ukm be without them!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

seriously guys lighen up and dont take life to seriously, we all die and get forgotten at some point, in life be a sickunt not a sadkunt, provide the lols and acheive something with your life and thats adjactly what i am doing.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Rq355 said:


> why ban the guy? we need some laughs!
> 
> be interesting to see where he ends up in 8 weeks! at least the kids got motivation albeit hes a w4nker but hey ho where would ukm be without them!


serious respect man from the bottom of my heart i mean that you sickunt !


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just remember, you're a fawking sik **** if you wanna be, shreddedmate. Let the haters do their thing brah.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I watched the legacy last night to see wtf it was all about.

The guy zyzz has a great physiwue imo but boy did he act like a right bell!

As for the sickunt generation at the end man....i was cringing watching that. They were like the inbetweeners. Which one were you?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

"red rep = sikunt , green rep = sadkunt"

shreddedmate 20/10/13


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> "red rep = sikunt , green rep = sadkunt"
> 
> shreddedmate 20/10/13


"Red bars under username = Troll/Bellend, Green bars under username = A member who actually contributes to the forum"

GolfDelta 20/10/13


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> "Red bars under username = Troll/Bellend, Green bars under username = A member who actually contributes to the forum"
> 
> GolfDelta 20/10/13


sikunt generation is taking over brah


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

also bro how isnt posting pics of my 8 week transformation "not contributing to the forum" ?

also i will be doing a second cycle 7 weeks after of test p and tren a , in this same log so seeing results will be interesting week by week.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> sikunt generation is taking over brah


 :2guns:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate have you ever consider the below?






edit to add this sh1t gives you lbs and lbs of muscle and rips you up!

itll give you the aesthetic body you want mate fcuk the test prop!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Rq355 said:


> shreddedmate have you ever consider the below?


maybe in a few years depending on how much they pay me, i will hold that bottle and say i recommend it and its a great product.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Was this one you at the end of the legacy brah?

You do look a bit sick actually.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

first pin next monday , what is the best place to pin first ? going to rotate quad,delt,glute left right etc.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> first pin next monday , what is the best place to pin first ? going to rotate quad,delt,glute left right etc.


best place really is the balls thats where its produced and thats where itll continue the cycle so your best bets there

just out of interest do you work/study/unemployed


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

zyzz haters LOL watch this !


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

you will all love it woman hater zyzz rant


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> zyzz haters LOL watch this !


That chick is FIT!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Ballin said:


> That chick is FIT!


shes a ganga brah


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

shreddedmate said:


> first pin next monday , what is the best place to pin first ? going to rotate quad,delt,glute left right etc.


I told you before, the best place is in your left bollock. Nice and deep though. But the right will do also.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaahahahahaha. NO.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

im going now brahs ill be back 28th, need to get my 8 hours of aesthetic sleep.

peace brahs


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't believe this is still going!! Mods must have the patience of saints!! brah brah black sheep springs to mind!! :whistling:


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

its because they all want to see op as a sick**** yeah brah? They aint no playe... yeah i cant do that any longer...

I think that we are all waiting for a post saying

"hi, im his mother and today jimmy died.."


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kiwiguy:3847130 said:


> its because they all want to see op as a sick**** yeah brah? They aint no playe... yeah i cant do that any longer...
> 
> I think that we are all waiting for a post saying
> 
> "hi, im his mother and today jimmy died.."


Dont tease me.....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

This threads still going!!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ok zyzz had a brother called chestbrah, on the misc theres this troll called jailbait worrior watch these two vids he trolls chestbrah absolutly hilarious ! must watch both its so good chestbrah made a vid replying to it, and when zyzz was alive he liked the video cus it was that funny.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it the 28 th then ?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> Is it the 28 th then ?


7 more days , i know you guys cant wait bit of patience and you will be all witnesses.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> 7 more days , i know you guys cant wait bit of patience and you will be all witnesses.


I was hoping something heavy would fall on you before you got chance to post again TBH but hey ho.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was hoping something heavy would fall on you before you got chance to post again TBH but hey ho.


Haha tell me you thought he would get crushed by his own vial of test when trying to take the pic?!? :lol:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

did you watch the vids ???? so funny


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

trolololololo


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Has there been a face shot yet?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Has there been a face shot yet?


Mate the tool cant even decide what race he is yet alone which face to show :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Has there been a face shot yet?


Face + shot.... Now theres a thought...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

nohomo


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Shreddedmates, Sikkunt brah workout routine captured on video.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Fcking lol. That's got to be a joke.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I watched the legacy last night to see wtf it was all about.
> 
> The guy zyzz has a great physiwue imo but boy did he act like a right bell!
> 
> As for the sickunt generation at the end man....i was cringing watching that. They were like the inbetweeners. Which one were you?


I'm amazed you got to the f#cking end, I watched up to the point where it talked about Zyzz "tragically" dying and thought "well, they're not going to top that!" and switched it off.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm amazed you got to the f#cking end, I watched up to the point where it talked about Zyzz "tragically" dying and thought "well, they're not going to top that!" and switched it off.


They could easily top it, a video of shreddedbrah tragically dying


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm amazed you got to the f#cking end, I watched up to the point where it talked about Zyzz "tragically" dying and thought "well, they're not going to top that!" and switched it off.


I skipped to the end and saw a load of skinny cvnts talking about being inspired by zyzz to change themselves. Looked like it must have been a recent inspiration because none of them looked like gym goers.

Unless they meant he inspired their haircuts, because they all had the hair pmsl :lol:


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zyzz had a great physique no doubt. But the 'sick ****' generation is ****ing retarded!! I projectile vomited over my screen when I seen all those kids at the end of the video.

Go to the gym do your training eat like **** and plow as much birds as possible (or your girlfriend lol).


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I skipped to the end and saw a load of skinny cvnts talking about being inspired by zyzz to change themselves. Looked like it must have been a recent inspiration because none of them looked like gym goers.
> 
> Unless they meant he inspired their haircuts, because they all had the hair pmsl :lol:


I've never wanted to scalp someone more!


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

This generation will be known as the zyzz generation ,


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it possible to get this as a sticky by any chance ?


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Monday 28th jan


....................


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

How come you're still trolling...I mean, posting, when it's not the 28th yet?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Are you from the UK or possible Hungary?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Uk bro


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

im confused by this ****, scared whats going to happen to him and angry that i cant drop kick him in the balls.......and have i missed something with this zzyz guy? who and what is he? op you seriously need to look in the mirror if this is your real personality because i imagine your a sad and lonely little ****e,,,,im really hoping you can gain well and prove everyone wrong but lets be realistic it aint gona happen is it....i just hope you know the difference between a dumb bell and a barbell but i wouldnt put any money on it....where you from in uk?? what gym you train at or you just do press ups and sit ups at home?.............ps i didnt read every page as it was to stressfull so apologies if ive repeated any questions or asked any that have been answered


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Is it possible to get this as a sticky by any chance ?


Hahahahahaha! Fvck me you're priceless, maybe it could be stickied as "how not to make a thread" or "how to make a reet cvnt of urself and alienate all members of the forum."??


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

danp83 said:


> im confused by this ****, scared whats going to happen to him and angry that i cant drop kick him in the balls.......and have i missed something with this zzyz guy? who and what is he? op you seriously need to look in the mirror if this is your real personality because i imagine your a sad and lonely little ****e,,,,im really hoping you can gain well and prove everyone wrong but lets be realistic it aint gona happen is it....i just hope you know the difference between a dumb bell and a barbell but i wouldnt put any money on it....where you from in uk?? what gym you train at or you just do press ups and sit ups at home?.............ps i didnt read every page as it was to stressfull so apologies if ive repeated any questions or asked any that have been answered


He doesn't train yet mate, he's starting that on the 28th which is the day he starts his cycle. And he day he starts eating enough calories to grow too.

With that in mind, don't you think it will be a roaring success now? :tongue:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

shreddedmate said:


> Is it possible to get this as a sticky by any chance ?


Ha ha. I am genuinly giggling like a naughty child here. Fair play to you buddy, you have made my night. :thumb:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

just entertain the poor kid guys  hes oblivious to solid advice, bad troll or ADHD + retard

in b4 OP is Jeff Seid

in b4 OP gets gyno and no gains

in b4 OP doesn't give regular updates with pics when he starts cycle because he makes no gains

i still love u tho shreddedmate <3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> This generation will be known as the zyzz generation ,


why cant you go irritate a serial killing hobo who bites people to give them aids, & just let him have a nibble on your arm ? Then you truly would be a sick cuwnt...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The picture he posted of his torso has a huge resemblance to L mans posted pics... :surrender:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> The picture he posted of his torso has a huge resemblance to L mans posted pics... :surrender:


Good shout sir!

OP



L Man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Good shout sir!
> 
> OP
> 
> ...


my god IT IS L MAN! Its the same body !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

99% sure the picture that Shredded has uploaded appeared on L MANs thread, because I remember the sloping shoulders and 'petiteness' of his frame.

Im searching for the picture now...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

@The L Man...seems there's some suspicion going on dude :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

@The L Man...seems there's some suspicion going on dude :lol:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol at the conspiracy theory's


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Lol at the conspiracy theory's


If LXM finds the same pic then its pretty obvious


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

U mad that's not me brahs ? Conspiracy failed.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> U mad that's not me brahs ? Conspiracy failed.


cute body brah, and sexy lil nipples

im fuarking mirin brah


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> U mad that's not me brahs ? Conspiracy failed.


Ah what! No need to post pictures of topless little boys! mg:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah what! No need to post pictures of topless little boys! mg:


Question is does shreddedmate take protein shakes to parties, throw up and get chucked out?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Question is does shreddedmate take protein shakes to parties, throw up and get chucked out?


Was that L man ? I was looking for that thread the other week.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Jimmy Saville would have loved this thread lol


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> He doesn't train yet mate, he's starting that on the 28th which is the day he starts his cycle. And he day he starts eating enough calories to grow too.
> 
> With that in mind, don't you think it will be a roaring success now? :tongue:


i bet the results will be out of this world, he clearly knows it all why else would he ignore the experienced guys that have been there seen it dun it taken ****s bigger than him


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Greek god , not 1 person on this planet comes close to this.

Perfect body , symmetry , size , v taper he has got it all 31 inch waist.

GOD


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> Greek god , not 1 person on this planet comes close to this.
> 
> Perfect body , symmetry , size , v taper he has got it all 31 inch waist.
> 
> GOD


u wot m8


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Greek god , not 1 person on this planet comes close to this.
> 
> Perfect body , symmetry , size , v taper he has got it all 31 inch waist.
> 
> GOD


Sounds like you might be partial to a bit of gay necrophilia


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Respect jeff seid too 18 years old amazing


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Sounds like you might be partial to a bit of gay necrophilia


No ****


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

MissB said:


> **** me I need him in my life


Come at me Ganga


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Greek god , not 1 person on this planet comes close to this.
> 
> Perfect body , symmetry , size , v taper he has got it all 31 inch waist.
> 
> GOD


Did u get chance to suck him off?


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Come at me Ganga


She didn't mean u skinny boy


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Come at me Ganga


What's Ganga?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Ganga = fit , hot girl


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

U mirin cus


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fvcking hell this bloke is pathetic.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MissB said:


> Yes I haven't a clue what come at me Ganga means so I have no reply just yet!


I'm so not down with the lingo...

But now you've got a definition, how do you feel about shredded's lovely proposal. He seems like a gent! :tongue:


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Disregard females acquire dance moves when I'm shredded u all will be mirin


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

MissB said:


> Sweetheart I hate to be rude, but my little toe has more muscle then you.
> 
> And to be honest my type of guy needs to be stronger and bigger then me.
> 
> So I wish you all the luck in achieving your goals....


U mirin Ganga ?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

MissB said:


> Mirin? And what does that mean? Are we still speaking English here?


Translates as somthing like Are you admiring me you slut

his words not mine! <3


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Mirin = admiring

Ganga = female


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MissB said:


> Hahah your a **** stirrer. I've not the energy to rip him a new one. He's lucky it was leg day.


Not little toe day then, with it being muscly?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

MissB said:


> Hahah your a **** stirrer. I've not the energy to rip him a new one. He's lucky it was leg day.[/
> 
> You must train legs very hard well done you  )))))


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

MissB said:


> Hahah your a **** stirrer. I've not the energy to rip him a new one. He's lucky it was leg day.


i am not! i am scared of u


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im expecting all kiiiiiiiinds of gains from this kid...........these gains being breasts.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Bet everyday is open i mean leg day


Sure that's cause for a ban @Milky


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Please dont ban him i really wanna see some gyno


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going I can see we're this is going

I don't want to get to carried away see you all on the 28th

Also to the guy who said ban me ...

Why it's banter ? also this will be a great log my syringes and needles arrive on Wednesday !

Not long now 7 days !!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> I'm going I can see we're this is going
> 
> I don't want to get to carried away see you all on the 28th
> 
> ...


By the 28th, you mean tomorrow I'm guessing lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

MissB said:


> Hahaha nah your not you big softie : )


called me big! im your new #1 fan missB


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

MissB said:


> What?! I don't even understand anything your saying.


He meant ur legs wa always open the gloyt


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> The picture he posted of his torso has a huge resemblance to L mans posted pics... :surrender:





onthebuild said:


> Good shout sir!
> 
> OP
> 
> ...





infernal0988 said:


> my god IT IS L MAN! Its the same body !





Dr Manhattan said:


> @The L Man...seems there's some suspicion going on dude :lol:


I have no connections with this cvnt.

Same body? ffs.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I have no connections with this cvnt.
> 
> Same body? ffs.


insulting as fvck if u ask me bro


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I have no connections with this cvnt.
> 
> Same body? ffs.


You must be shredded bro


----------



## 50C (Oct 7, 2012)

Subbed to see where this goes...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are people baiting this guy ? and shouting on milky for bans etc ? if you dont like it dont view the thread its simple.

Let him post his thing and only the people who find it intresting or entertaining subb and comment?

Negs to people baiting and causing sh1t... its simples. Its optional to come in here.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lxm said:


> Why are people baiting this guy ? and shouting on milky for bans etc ? if you dont like it dont view the thread its simple.
> 
> Let him post his thing and only the people who find it intresting or entertaining subb and comment?


The haters are either

1 a ******

2 insecure

They say they hate me etc but actually there more interested than my fans deep down.

End of the day everybody wants to see this skinny "troll" who gets hated on take gear and get shredded as fuark.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> insulting as fvck if u ask me bro


My shoulders don't slump forward like that. He's got a different torso shape - just the same sort of weight. No way is he 180pounds. But either way...I've been pulled into something again












shreddedmate said:


> You must be shredded bro


No.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> Why are people baiting this guy ? and shouting on milky for bans etc ? if you dont like it dont view the thread its simple.
> 
> Let him post his thing and only the people who find it intresting or entertaining subb and comment?
> 
> Negs to people baiting and causing sh1t... its simples. Its optional to come in here.


Because its 50 pages in and all I'm reading is Aussie slang that zyzz used...


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

180 lbs Im 6ft 3 bro


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> My shoulders don't slump forward like that. He's got a different torso shape - just the same sort of weight. No way is he 180pounds. But either way...I've been pulled into something again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the gun down L Man! For now at least anyway...I want to see how your journal finishes off.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Because its 50 pages in and all I'm reading is Aussie slang that zyzz used...


7 days untill first pin , lol 50 pages already

And 792 people like me


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

shreddedmate said:


> 7 days untill first pin , lol 50 pages already
> 
> And 792 people like me


make that 793 u sicko


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> 7 days untill first pin , lol 50 pages already
> 
> And 792 people like me


Post more pics and lifting stats etc lol. Have you started training yet or are you waiting for dat der cell tech?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Post more pics and lifting stats etc lol. Have you started training yet or are you waiting for dat der cell tech?


Nah joining gym Monday

Stats last time I went (last month)

Bench 60kg

Dead 70kg

Squat 80kg


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Was bored to death at work then started reading this biggest larf i have had this year 50 pages in anf he still has not had his first jab yet i am pi..ing myself


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

^lol cheers brah


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

How many subs have I got ??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> How many subs have I got ??


8,458


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Holly **** I'd like to thank my 8000 fans , shredding starts very soon.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

MissB said:


> Hang on you've not even started training yet?! Oh dear. Subbed.


Maybe me and u can hook up sometime a do a cardio session


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Holly **** I'd like to thank my 8000 fans , shredding starts very soon.


Lmao I'm joking mate. I'm sure if you can check number of subs?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> Holly **** I'd like to thank my 8000 fans , shredding starts very soon.


You missunderstand people sub to see you wallow in your own self pitty once your cycle goes down the drain.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your CLEARLY a troll, if your not you wouldnt know what a " sticky " was so given this and the fact your a complete bell end and STILL using the word " brah " l am one click from banning you.

My money is an old member on the wind up.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on a very tight line , ok I don't want to ruin this , tomorrow I will post my

60 odd needles

32 syringes

Alcohol wipes

And I swear on zyzz grave and on all of my family's life that I am genuine ill even post a pic on Monday of the needle in my quad.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I know what a sticky is from the misc I have even read stickies on here for info


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Milky your patience is incredible


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Maybe me and u can hook up sometime a do a cardio session


pmsl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shreddedmate said:


> I'm on a very tight line , ok I don't want to ruin this , tomorrow I will post my
> 
> 60 odd needles
> 
> ...


And THIS is the post that got you banned...TROLL.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> I'm on a very tight line , ok I don't want to ruin this , tomorrow I will post my
> 
> 60 odd needles
> 
> ...


your quads i imagine are more like pixy sticks filled with sour sugar, im one step away from ordering a flight to where zyzz`s grave is and taking a giant dump on he`s grave then sending you a pic of it.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this a perm ban or for 8 weeks once bitch tits have developed?!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ballin:3851401 said:


> Is this a perm ban or for 8 weeks once bitch tits have developed?!?


Perm.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Is this a perm ban or for 8 weeks once bitch tits have developed?!?


Crossing my fingers we'll see him in 8 weeks, lactating like a new mum!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Perm.


Haha how long to we see "gynobrah" join up for advice?!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Milky man,

why ban him?!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

shreddedmate is this you?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Gutted hes been banned.

He was a joker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> Gutted hes been banned.
> 
> He was a joker


He was a knob, he borught nothing of any use, he contiuned to act like a knob DESPITE being given chances and this isnt the first thread he has been proven to be a troll, hence the ban.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyway he's gone so thread closed.


----------

